# Aug 2013 To-Do List and Prep Journal



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Picked more zucchini which I'm going to slice and put in the dehydrator. Light salt only this time.

Pulled my onions and will keep some and dehydrate some. Also dug another row and a half of potatoes. Harvest is pathetic. Lots of very small potatoes, some small, some medium but no large. Typically we harvest a bushel or more per row. I got maybe 3/4 bushel on 1Â½ rows. Also dug a few carrots for supper, again pathetic. Small and misshapen. Ground is like cement and when you dig you get a "frozen solid block" that you have to break apart. Its like each veggie is encased in cement!!

Still no rain but it is in the forecast so we'll see if it materializes.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Started the morning caning 5 pts of relish that I started yesterday. Even since I started making relish the "right" way, it sure looks nicer and taste batter, lol. Another "odd" night of sleep, so I'm running on a low energy tank today. Broke down and sorted through the freezers, some. Did an inventory - so glad I did, I had no idea how much were in them!! We are low on chicken, but I counted over 35 packages of ground beef!! Bunches of ham (OK, for some it wouldn't be much, for for a ham hater like me 8 packages is a ton), venison (I thought we were done to one package.....found a total of 10), not to mention all the cheese, fruit veg and nuts. It's more organized then it was, but still not "perfect". Honestly I was getting tired of the door open alarm beeping in my ear. Since I tackled that task that I had been putting off, I started another one. I weeded the landscaping, lol. I didn't make it Better Homes and Gardens worthy, but a huge improvement for this ******** yard (I really should live on Main St). Off to play a game with my daughter....after all that sweating the crazy kid still wants to be around me,


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Did everyone hear me yell from the 'mater patch???

A RED TOMATO! :sing:

I made a stir fry with zukes, onions, green beans, previously boiled finger potatoes, garlic, celery salt, pepper and italian seasoning and a dab of bacon grease....topped with parmesano reggiano ----the good stuff (a gift).....everyone loved it!

Beans and pickles to can.....zukes coming out my ears! Corn ears are forming.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. Rained off and on most of the day. I don't know who has cabin fever more, dgds or me.

Mpillow......your stir fry sounds great. I'm a vegetarian so would omit bacon grease but it sounds delicious.

Like icon still on vacation, hope it brings back coffee and advil


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mpillow said:


> Did everyone hear me yell from the 'mater patch???
> 
> A RED TOMATO! :sing:


Is that what all the ruckus was!? All the dogs in the neighborhood were going crazy a bit ago.....I should have known it was you  We got a few red last night.....hubby sliced them and topped them with herbs and oil. That was our before bed snack.

lindamarie, I wonder if you are "too new" to get to have a "like" button. I know you have to fall into some math matrix to be able to post in general chat and such. Maybe the like button is the same.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Yippie, I found the like icon


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

More of the same here.......HOT, HOT, HOT.
Yay Linda Marie!!!
mpillow - Your stir-fry does sound delish!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Coffee drank, bills paid, off tot he store to pick up a few things (including socks and shoes for our church collection). Then home to start a canning marathon. After "inventory" was taken of the freezer and I shared the finding with hubby, we realized we need to can some up. His response was, "remember that book we read about SHTF? They had to have that big meat party when it first happened to "use" up the freezer. Should we can some of that up so we don't have to have a HUGE block party?" LOL....found nearly 50# of ground meat, plus everything else. I have lots of ground meat canned already, but I'm out of sloppy joes and chili. So that is the plan. I'm estimating we will get 20-25 Qt....lets see how close I get to that.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you thank you thank you to whoever sent the sunshine!!!!!! The 3 older girls are outside with grandpa checking the garden, baby is quiet and I am going to take this opportunity to mop my floors and try to do a bucket if the kids laundry. It's crazy here. Like icon came out of hiding now I need to master the smiley face things


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

This is going to be a busy day. I have a lot of zucchini to freeze and some more apricots to freeze. We picked up primers for reloading for the new pistol. Then I have to pull everything out of the living room, including carpet.(thanks cats). Someone moved and left a leather sectional sofa and other things on lawn for free. I am putting it in the living room after I fix the flooring problem. I guess I better get busy. I wish these cats could go outside, but we live on the busiest road in town and no fence...oh well.After I get all that done it is gleanning time. There are so many trees going to waste around here and I have decided to get over the shyness and just ask.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Finally got the beans canned---7Q and some more pickles started....it rained until noon but now its beautiful so I need to pick more beans! 
Had to go grab lots of animal food at the pantry today just as I was starting the beans so I didn't stick around to grab any people food (I usually go at end of day Sat)
The goats love the extra bread and fruit and veg scraps....the chickens peck through whatever leavings might be.
Speaking of chickens, I really need about 6 more laying hens....4 pullets should start laying beginning of Oct. but we are down to 5 hens and only 2 are laying...Eggs are so easy and convenient and good food.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Lindamarie, congrats on finding your "like" button! In answer to your question on last month's thread, Bountiful Baskets is a co-op for buying fruits and veggies. They have a website www.bountifulbaskets.org where you can see if they are in your area. I was tickled pink to find out that they are now in the tiny town nearest my home now. I can just drive down to the local high school to get my order instead of having to coordinate an earlier time in the "big city". Oh, and you are quite welcome for the sunshine. That must be where mine went - it's been cloudy and 60's here for the last few days.

Mpillow, so you're the reason my dog started barking, lol! The joy of the first ripe tomato - I can so totally relate. 

TDD, no word from RF yet.  I wish I could send you some of my "cool".

Yesterday I tackled the extra large trash bag full of crumpled up mylar that I trash-picked last year. I flattened it all out and rolled it around a closet rod. I think I have a lifetime supply for making mylar bags now! I need to figure out a pattern for making bags to fit 5 gallon round buckets and 4 gallon squares. I think I know how, but until I make a sample, I'm not sure it'll work. Have any of you made your own Mylar bags?

I also got all of my kerosene lamps out, dumped all the old fuel out of them, washed the chimneys and bases, trimmed wicks, and generally worked on getting them ready for winter. I still need to put fresh kerosene in them and new wicks where needed. Unfortunately, I managed to knock over one of the Aladdin lamp chimneys and broke it.  Why is it always the expensive chimneys that get broken? I can find chimneys for the flat wick lamps for less than $1, but the Aladdin chimneys cost me about $12 last time I bought them. I need to take a road trip to Ocean Park to see the Aladdin Lamp guy there to get parts for the latest lamp I bought, so I guess I'll add more chimneys to my shopping list.

I worked on weeding my poor overgrown garden today - and I found 2 nests of eggs in the process! I took all but one egg from each nest, marked the one I left with a felt marker so I will know which one to leave each day. Hopefully, this means I'll be getting more than 1-2 eggs a day now. With 6 layers, I should be getting at least 4 eggs daily. I've been watching the 4 little chicks grow into "big" chickens...I think I've got 3 pullets and only 1 cockerel. 

I cleaned and organized the last cabinets in my kitchen yesterday and today...threw out some very old herbs and spices and organized what was left. I took the duplicates to the pantry, and I'm amazed at how neat and tidy it all looks now.

Still dehydrating herbs and veggies. Plan to get into the garden in the morning and do a lot more weeding.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

August is here, and generally a busy month.
Kids start school in another week and a half, my 2 kids' birthdays are within a week of each other, so we are doing the party thing today.

Early in the gardening season, I lost 3.5 rows of green beans as soon as they sprouted. Our other 4.5 rows have done pretty good, but I wanted more, so a week ago I re planted what we had lost. The new beans are starting very nicely, about 80 to 90% are up and about an inch tall.
We currently have about 25 qts in the freezer, but by end of the growing season, I want 60+.
Our sweet corn did ok. Have about 3 or 4 dozen ears frozen, and the second variety i planted seems to be doing well, will probably start picking next weekend.
Cukes aren't doing great, zukes are doing well, very productive.
Our melons are doing very well, can't wait till they are ready, and our pumpkins are growing like weeds, those thing are taking over everything.

My company announced Thursday that we are going down to 3 day work weeks. This is only good because it gives me a 4 day weekend every week, more time for the garden. What is really bad is, we went down to 4 day work weeks in January. At that point, I lost an average of $600 a month.
Ok, not good at all, but we managed. I sold an older "extra" truck i had, sold my Harley, and we managed ok for a while. Now we will have to make more cuts, but, I have a lot of chickens that arent laying well at all any more, and a few roosters that can be processed, and the garden producing what it is, at least we will still have food.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally got rain this month, so we must be on an every other month rain schedule. Spent most of last month just trying to keep the fruit trees alive, lost one blueberry bush.

Hoping to finally build my wood shed this month got the pallets and posts laid out from the scrap pile. My mom sent jars to get ready for canning pasta and pizza sauce and also can beef next month when we process a older cripple steer.

My goal is to make a list and priorities my preps, to get more organized.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

House smells great, but I'm so sick of looking at food I don't want to eat, lol. We (kids were a big help) put up 10 qts of sloppy joes yesterday. Today is chili....I have 14 qts caning right now and looking in the pot, about 7-8 more qts to go. So I missed my 20-25 qt estimate....going to be closer to 30! That was the easy part.....now I have to figure out where to put all those jars :bored:

DH called a local farm that has a free manure sign out. Waiting for a call back from them to find out when we can stop in and fill up. He and the kids modified our trailer so we can get a nice big load without "dripping" out on the way home.

Mom stopped by with some apples. One bag full "ready to go" and another bag of slightly green apples and pears. I know what I'll be canning next, lol.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh actually ate some of the latest batch of zucchini chips and said they were okay so I'll be doing more. I have 4 pints of dried z chips already done that I need to vac seal. 

We had a little (very little) rain yesterday, but it should give everything a boost. My green beans are blooming again and need picked when they dry off a bit. Don't know if I'll have time before Monday.

I hope RF is okay. I've missed his posts.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

7 bags of shredded zucchini in freezer. And that was just 3 big ones! I also put some ground turkey and luncheon meat in bags to freeze. I have 2 med heads cabbage to shred for frozen slaw. Also bought enough peanut butter to last a long while Albertsons has a deal where if you but 10 of whatever is on their list it's a pretty good price. 1 pound jars of jif is .99. We got 10. Am getting garden ready for a couple 20 foot rows of spinach and chard.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Was able to can ten half pints of Salsa.I am thrilled since this coming Monday most of our garden will be dug up when they start digging the foundation for the new addition.So all the beans and most of the tomatoes and peppers will be gone.Going to pick all the green tomatoes and hope they will ripen in the garage all wrapped up. or should I just leave them out on the patio table?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Yesterday had to deal with stupid questions and comments from adults and this morning we had a bear about 200pounds on our front porch. Oh yeah, all the dgds still here. Hopefully will be able to get to at least 2things on my to do list out of about 60 things to do.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lindamarie - #1 GUN!!!!! # 2 Bear Spray!!!

Yesterday was my B-Day, Hubs woke me up....took me out for coffee and then his favorite, Antiquing! We were gone all day!! Had a nice lunch, came home late, took a cooling shower and fell in the bed for a nap. 107F again.

New furniture will be here Tuesday. FINALLY!!

I am swearing off of the garden.....it's toast! I hope to make up for it in fall.
The wells and the Lake is so low.... and the catchment tanks are nearly empty.

Realized, I need to restock batteries .....I had a dead flash light.

*********News is distressing to me this morn.....They are making it sound like 9-11, round 2.*******

So,I am going to take a look at stuff, make sure all verhicles are full and tires are aired, Plenty of clean water, and a number of other things are in order.

Think I will run to the hardware store and get batteries, lamp oil,etc, Hubs has plenty of fuel for the big gennie.

I'd rather be "at the ready", for nothing. Than be totally not ready.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday, TDD! Sounds like a really fun day yesterday. I'm headed out Wed for a fun day with my bff, thrift sale shopping and lunch out. 

Welcome, Dixie Bee Acres! And good to see so many posting.  Anyone else looking at to-do lists for August? I'm working on mine...reclaiming my garden is high on the list! I've been working on it every day, at least a bit. 

Yesterday and today, I focused on rebuilding one of my raised beds. I screened all the quack grass and sheep sorrel roots out of the soil that I could find, removed the rotting end boards and replaced them with 4' lengths of inch thick plywood. It was free wood from last winter, so if it gives me several more years of use, it's all good! I moved the bed a bit, to make the pathways wider for the 2-wheeled barrow, added some compost and am watering it thoroughly right now so I can plant it up tonight. Also watering many of the other raised beds with soaker hoses and leaks in the regular hoses, lol. It was nearly 90* out, so I enjoyed the cool spray. 

I decided to come in before I got burned, but I'm heading back out shortly to try to get a bit more done before the skeeters come out or I get called into work. I have a VV for tonight, but am the only one on call all night, so may end up having to go in. If I do, it's time and a half, so either way, it's all good.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy birthday TDD!!!

Working on #1 and bear doesn't irritate me as much as stupid does.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning. Very quiet here today, as dh and I are alone. Dgds went with their parents yesterday. Dgd who is 3 1/2 will be back Tuesday evening, but others will be staying with DD and sil. Told them to grow up and take responsibility for their children. Of course that will last until they call again, I'm a sucker when it comes to my grandchildren. Any advice? 

55 degrees here this morning feels like fall. I told dh that I think its going to be a long winter. We still have standing dead trees to tag before leaves start falling. Planning on getting woodshed straightened out we have been piling alot of stuff in there.

There is no way to turn the oven from an electric start propane to a manual start safely, so dh said we are putting it outside where I do laundry. I won't be able to use oven, but at least I will have extra burners for canning. That will work fine for me as kitchen gets so hot sometimes.

Living off grid there's not much I miss, don't even miss having a washing machine, but when I read posts about stocking freezers I think that's what I sort of miss, my freezer. Although cleaning root cellar is easier.

Garden is pretty much done, due to so much rain. Hopefully will get some fall greens planted. Tomatoes are still hanging on not 1 red one yet. Apple trees are loaded with apples and raspberries are coming along.

The next 2 days will be major work days around here before dgd comes back. Hopefully dh will be up to it. Right now I am enjoying a hot cup of coffee with no Polly pocket dolls.

Planned by a major trip to store for the weekend to do some stocking up. Have tried to get ammo twice for rifle and local place is out and has a waiting list and a 2 box limit. So need to get ammo along with everything else.

3ravens.....i am about 2 1/2-3 hours from Princeton area.

Ok, sorry for rattling. Today was the first day I've had alone in a week. I love my dgds, I'm just not 26 anymore. One more cup of coffee, then off to the laundry buckets.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Canned coleslaw on the agenda today. Pouring rain AGAIN and expected for several more days. Beware of what you ask for...August is usually a major drought month here in MO. Mudded in my fall crops in hope they make it. Tomato canning stopped in its tracks....no sun to ripen the huge crop of green ones out there. Next break in the rain gonna slough thru the mud and grab my one onion patch before they rot in the ground.

Took a trip to visit son/dil yesterday and deliver the first of winter canning to them. They proudly showed us their new chest freezer. So the pig deal is back on plus we'll be sending our steer next week and they bought half of that. Their freezer isn't gigantic like ours so we'll have to store their share again this year. Was pleased to be shown their growing supply of buckets of storage foods. 

All this rain will sure affect how much honey we get this year but the fruit crop is bounteous. Apples the biggest we've ever had...if the deer don't get them first! Hope the kids get a couple this year as getting thick around here. All the people that used to hunt have died or given up d/t to age/infirmity. Only one family on our room with kids...rest of us baby boomers


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Starting to feel better about our preps for this winter. Last year with the heat and drought we had next to nothing put away. This was the perfect year for fruit, picked 50+ gallons of strawberries in June (jam and frozen)and on Sunday we picked the rest of the peaches, another 50 gallons not counting what we picked earlier. Making jam after work tonight and freezing the rest. Pulled all of the onions, and dug all of the potatoes. Should have enough for all winter. Pulled some nice big carrots, too. Zucchini doing great, freezing a lot for breads and my new favorite recipe: shredded zucchini, onion, & mushrooms cooked in olive oil and topped with cheese&#8212;yummy! Will have lima beans ready this week but no green ones since the rabbits ate them all. Planted a fall crop of lettuce and beets. Still waiting for the first ripe tomato and green pepper. DH went fishing on Saturday. We now have 10 pounds of King Salmon in the freezer.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had rain this a.m. -- I was out in it and my shirt got slightly damp and then it was done. We are so terribly dry. Last week a front came through and there was a C shape around us that got rain -- we were in the blank part of the C and got only sprinkles. Today it literally was just enough to spot the dust on my windshield.

I picked green beans again this a.m. (been watering them) and canned another 8 pints. Have dill relish in the process and think it will probably be about 10 pints although I will do most in 1/2 pint jars. I do not have any peppers due to drought so had to buy 4 at the local store for $4. I wanted 2 green, 1 red and 1 yellow but they didn't have any red so my relish is anemic looking with 2 green and 2 yellow peppers. Should taste the same! Searched high and low before I found my dill seed. I can't grow dill because dh considers it a weed and hoes it out no matter how many times I've asked him to leave it alone. I've given up planting it. I have no clue as to why he has such an adversion to growing dill!!!

My tomatoes have started ripening although most go to compost due to blossom end rot. Never ever have I had such a problem with blossom end rot not even in last year's drought. The forecast keeps saying its supposed to rain so I've put off watering but guess I should water regardless of the forecast since the rain never comes here this year.

I finished the two dresses I was sewing for the 5 yo at church. I took them to her yesterday and she was pleased. I think she liked the $1.50 nightgown I picked up at a thrift store best! She got the 2 new dresses, 2 thrift shop dresses and the nightgown and I spent about $12 altogether. Other than the 10Â¢ and 25Â¢ thrift store patterns and $5 worth of fabric everything else came from my stash. The 3 items from the thrift store were $1.50 each. I had forgotten how much I enjoy sewing clothing. I've been wanting to learn how to quilt, but haven't been able to get myself going on it. I had no trouble motivating myself to do the little dresses.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ann, I bet a big part of why you are so motivated to sew dresses is the joy you get out of the little girl's reaction! Hard to get that from a quilt block, lol. 

Got my Bountiful Baskets order placed a few minutes ago and am looking forward to picking it up Saturday. They didn't have the nectarines this week, but did have boxes of Gala apples. I see a lot of dehydrating and saucing in my future. 

I am waiting to hear if I get the night off work again tonight. Had the last 2 off, but was on call all night both nights. I don't sleep well when I'm on call, so I'm almost, but not quite, hoping I work. Oh, who am I kidding...I just want the night off without being on call!

I left the sprinklers running all night in the garden last night - everything is dust-dry, to the point where the water pools in the beds with a layer of dust on top. I'm hoping to save the rest of the strawberry plants and get their beds cleared of that nasty sheep sorrel. I didn't get any strawberries this year, and I'm hoping that next year will be a much better fruit year. I'm still working on one bed every day or 2, trying to get them all whipped into shape.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

MGM...thanks for the bountiful baskets info. Unfortunately nothing in my area.

Will be picking up 3 bushels of peaches in Friday so I will be busy canning jam and sliced peaches.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, bummer on the BB.  I don't always eat everything in the $15 basket, but I feel I get my money's worth from it. I really like the breads and the boxes of fruit I've bought have been pretty good, excellent for the money. I may have to break down and buy some boxes of nectarines somewhere else. 

Well, once again, I'm first call-back for the whole shift. I really thought I wasn't going to get a call - they have to call by 5:00 and I got the call just as the clock turned to 5:00! So, I probably won't sleep well, but if I get called in, I make extra, and if I don't, I'll get my laundry and dishes finished and some gardening done this evening.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann...haven't had any blossom end rot since I read to put crushed egg shells in each planting hole for extra calcium/minerals. Seems to have worked. Most years all my paste type tomatoes would have had a problem as seem to be extra susceptible. Good for pepper plants,too Everything has probably drowned out there now...over 4" rain in past two days and more on the way.

Emergency flood warnings this am and water rescues with troops from Ft. Leonard Wood called in . Even I44 had water over the road...so what day did two sons pick to drive to St. Louis to pick up a motorcycle?? Yup. What can a mother do? Texted that they made it. At least the younger knew to have older brother drive the borrowed pickup and trailer. He has CDL and is very good driver. Younger not so much! Army sent him to pursuit driving school as he was bodyguard for his general while in Iraq. Think it made him worse so idea of him with a bike is not making me happy but big bro drives one so....

We are stuck in this weather pattern thru the weekend. Doubt there'll be much garden to save when it's all said and done. If rain stops will go do last picking of beans that I know are ready and risk causing disease in the wet foliage..can't do much more damage than one day of blister beetles did...turned the leaves to lace. But they set more beans and put out more leaves anyhow after tx with DE.

Sounds like everyone is so busy. School goes back here next week already. Did 7 qts. canned coleslaw yesterday. One more tub tomatoes ripening on the Hoosier but no sun means no more tomatoes ripening right now.

I have three raised beds. Two for strawberries and one for herbs so my dill reseeds happily. Pa thinks everything not in its row is a weed,too. My best oregano plant is IN the greenhouse; didn't dig it up but just built the house around it! Quietly minds its own business under one of the benches. Mint semi-corralled in pots. Lemon balm is major escapee. Can't kill that stuff either.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I finally got a red tomato, dh just brought it in. He also told me deer ate 2 pepper plants and my cabbage. But I got a tomato, and lucky for me dh doesn't like them


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, long time no chat. Well things are improving a bit on the home front, but my computer decided to give it's life and fried out the motherboard. I just got it back today. My garden was neglected during my home mess so that's written off for the year. What the 4 legged hussy deer and little bunny foo foo that moved in didn't eat, the 100+ temps took care of. The farmers market is my friend. In the thick of canning season although tomatoes are about 3 weeks late this year due to our goofy spring. Probably be ready next week. Got 40 pounds of green beans blanched and frozen want to do another 10 pounds then will call it good. Spend the next month and half working on tomatoes and corn. Jams are already done. Have 3 chicken carcasses in the freezer waiting to be turned into broth and soup, but that will have to wait until the veggies are all done. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hooooooray! Furniture came. :happy:
Applied the final coat of paint on the stair rail. 2 new light fixtures went up. I swear, I am still sweeping out carpet crud!! yuk! I steam mopped and polished furniture, and chased out the newest installation of cob spiders!!

If I am able to keep the momentium going.....maybe I can squeak out some Fall canning. 
We hopefully will get started on the new storage area AND my new sewing area.

We pulled up the Tomato and Pepper plants.....throwing in the towel this season......105F - 107F+ and on and on.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pa and I blasted out of bed with a lightening strike so close I thought it hit the house. Floods and water rescues everywhere and more rain predicted...up to 10" possible in next two days. We got another 2.8" yesterday and has been pouring today since 4 am. Stuck in a weather system that won't move on. Sadly, a 4 yr. old boy died and mother missing when swept away in their car.Please keep the folks here in Mo in your prayers.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Wish you could send some of that rain our way!! We still haven't had any rain. Garden is limping along but I'm going to have to water if I want any tomatoes. The blossom end rot is due to lack of moisture.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Been doing a bit of canning between other things. Picked up my boy from Movie day camp (they get to be part of all parts of the movie making....amazing program) and took him shopping. Found him one long sleeved t-shirt, one nice button down church shirt and one queen size flannel flat sheet (heavy - USA made) all for $8 (sheet was half of that). The sheet will turn into sleep pants and other things for him as "over the counter" sleep pants leave his ankles hanging out. Bought him one pair of new jeans, on sale, too. He thinks that will get him through the winter (he like layers more then warm clothes). Of course that is only if he doesn't have another growth spurt. We are sure his inseam is done growing, but from the waist up is still due for at least one more spurt. Looked at backpacks at the Boy Scout Store....found an nice BIG one for only $99. It's adjustable for 15"-21" torso's......they measured him - he's 22" already! It will fit him, but some of the other's might not. SO...I don't think we can buy him the smaller one for $130, lol, wasn't planning to anyways - why spend more for less.

May be "missing" from HT in large blocks, I have a friend - 2 time breast cancer survivor - that was just diagnosed with brain cancers....non-operable. I am on the list of people that will be helping take her to and from appointment's, as this time around she can't drive herself. Goal is to keep her DH at work, he's had to "job hop" a few times over the last 5-8 yrs due to lots of downsizing in the region. Hate for him to lose a job (and insurance) because he had to take off 1/2 a day everyday to get his DW to radiation. I'll pop in when I can, post when I have something worth saying. Not likely to do much prepping in the next weeks.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

TDD--its been 50 degrees most every morning this week! had to close some windows!
Mutti---prayers for the missing!
Jen--prayers for your friend!

So who has put their back out reaching for a loaf of bread???? *ME* I have never had back issues but twisted my lower right side and hip into a knot Sat afternoon...I've been miserable----crying in frustration----still canning pickles and beans---the girls helped a lot so far but still milking 5 goats is breath taking in a bad way. My husband has worked the past 2 days but was little help over the weekend. He is too busy reading
It is improving but what I wouldnt give for a trip to a chiropractor! I had some muscle relaxants and aspirin but barely touching it...pain meds make me throw up----and that would hurt all the more!
Cukes and zukes are slowing down but the beans are not...


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I've been up to my neck in tomatoes. I went to our local Mennonite farm stand and found they had beautiful Amish paste tomatoes for sale by the box, all locally grown. $9.00 per 25 lb box, if you buy 5 boxes they are $6.00 per box. I originally wanted 2 boxes, but yes, this sucker bought 5 boxes. I gave one box to our best friends and they gave me a half bushel of cucumbers in trade. So, I brought home my 4 boxes of tomatoes and half bushel of cucumbers and I've been making pickles and canning tomatoes, and making salsa, and making ketchup, and making spaghetti sauce. I still have 2 boxes left. I'm tomatoed out. This is when I'd just emptied one box and still had 3 left.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well its an interesting evening, sitting down with dh and dgd watching Godzilla. Heard noise outside thought raccoons up in apple tree. Wrong a bear was on the roof over the bathroom. This happened about 20 minutes ago. All I have is a .22 rifle, going out Friday and getting something bigger


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OMGoodness Lindamarie!!! Rule # 1 Gun....Rule # 2 BEAR Spray!!

Stay safe!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Been a busy start to a month! Kids are headed back to school and yard sale season is still in full swing. This week I found Foxfire 1-3 which I already have but always pick them up when I see them cheap. Also picked up a book on emergency medical procedures at another thrift.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Definitely working on getting a bigger rule #1 and a rule #2. It was a long night. Bear was back at 5:15am at my front door. Our home is a cabin and our bedroom is a loft, nothing like trying to find your glasses and a flashlight and climb down a ladder at the same time. He backed up from door when he heard us making noise. Dh trying to find shoes and I'm grabbing rifle, got a couple of shots fired off and he ran. I need much more coffee. I always thought we would be dealing with a 2legged problem out here. In all the years we have lived here this is the first time we have had bear problems. 

Prep to work on today and tomorrow gun and bear spray, oh and add more coffee to pantry.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Lindamarie....shotgun sounds good to me! We had a bear problem last summer. Bear destroyed our 11 colonies of bees. Conservation dept. wanted us to use their ---- rubber bullets and install electric fencing...around what? Apiary ruined. Next time we aren't reporting any bears. We know what we'll be doing about the problem.

Jen. So sorry to hear about your friend. Son's BIL diagnosed with brain tumor last year and he is still far from recovered. Many residual physical disabilities and he is very depressed although his cancer is "cured". My mom had breast cancer that spread to her bones/brain. Not that much they could do 30 years ago.

Rain continues and flooding in new places. Son had to head to Columbia for job. Knew Hwy. 63 closed at the Gasconade bridge; have had to take that detour before. Hope it is an uneventful trip for him on motorcycle.

Haven't canned anything in 2 days...in withdrawal! Need to pull the drowning onions and cut up to dehydrate.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....prayers for your friend, my dad had lung cancer spread to brain about 20 years ago 
Mutti....much rain here, our creeks are swollen, no flash flooding yet. 

DNR told me to get bear spray. Will be getting that along with a new firearm. Heading out for supplies tomorrow. 

Will be picking up my peaches and getting those canned and jam made then target practice and laundry if the rain stops. With all the dgds coming and going things are getting behind. Haven't even had to to sew but have lots of projects. Our state fair starts tomorrow, don't know if I'll get there, really enjoy the exhibits and dairy cattle.

Hopefully it will be a quiet night.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Lindamarie,could the bear crash through your door or windows?? Maybe I've seen to many movies when that happened.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, he has left paw prints on my kitchen window. We have huge windows in kitchen, living room and our bathroom (we turned an attached greenhouse to bathroom), being that we are off grid we have a lot of windows for letting light in and passive solar heating. Dh has already doubled up securing the root cellar and rifle is fully loaded with extra bullets at hand. My mother called and I mentioned the bear problem. I was told to get off this mountain, out of the woods. She thinks we're crazy for living like this. I should remind her about the many drug busts on her neighborhood and the robberies, and she lives in pretty good area by Charleston so Carolina.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie....Those Peaches may attract him/her...... be sure to dispose the peels and pits well. 

You are gonna give me a nervous breakdown!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd....don't worry going to get rules 1&2 taken care of today. My 3 1/2 old dgd said this to me, "grandma you should shoot that bear and put him down n a jar so we can eat him." guess she's going to be a homesteader like her grandparents. At our house food doesn't come in a box, it comes in a jar.

Hopefully ran n will hold off till we get back.

Muttu...stay dry


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Got permission from DNR to shoot bear they are in process of getting me a bear permit but if he shows up before I get permit at least in covered. Oh yea, got a bigger rifle but don't remember what kind. Definitely bigger than .22 though.

Picked up my peaches so will work on those tomorrow. Should be a quiet day dgd going with DD so it will be just a he 2 of us.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We got a stay shower last night!! YAY! Not much....but hey, I will take anything! Slighly cooler today....only 100F.:flame:

Good news lindamarie! WHEW! Target Practice, Indeed!

Jen, Prayer for your friend.

Everyone have a good day!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, my friend has had 13 people call from church to offer her rides. So it looks like none of us will have to do it too often. The big praise is I was able to take her for her long appointment on Thursday (PET scan) and get her home. Took my boy to day camp Friday morning and when I went to pick up my girl (also at day camp - but my parents took her that morning) my car wouldn't start! Long story short hubby was already on his way home, so I jumped in his truck and got all teh kids picked up "on time". Called the mechanic - he sent a tow truck. NO idea when my car will be back - but at least Denise has lots of options for rides!

DH noticed that our cats have learned to be preppers. One stashed a mouse in a tub "for later", lol. Found another this morning in the school room.....cats were in ALL night......might be field mice are flooded out from this weeks rain and looking for a new home??!! Now we have a lingering odor of "death" in the back yard - but I'd rather that to the "squeaks" of life in the house 

On the way home this morning we drove past a small garage sale that made us turn back. DH picked up a grinder (elect motor, belt and pully set up - not a all in one) for $10. Guy said he may have a second pully, gave him our card. He'll call if he can find it. DH really wants to start making knives and dabbling with black smithing. So for $10 it's another step in the right direction (and with the news from work this week......we need to be making steps).

Heading to a Lego make and take at a local shop in town with the kids in a few. They have 15 min to make what ever they want.....then they can buy it for $0.99. Can't beat that! A bunch of their friends are going to be there too (since I posted it on FB)....so it will turn into a mom gab session and kids squeal session, lol.

On the hunt for free manure. Trailers ready.....just need to find a place to shovel, lol. All our leads, so far, have been duds.

ETA: found free manure :sing: loaded, brought home, topped, unloaded and leveled-ish. Now when DS gets home from helping cut his old scout master's lawn....it's ready for the grass (almost an acre with no chemicals on it).


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had another tease of sprinkles but still no rain. Farmers say if we do not get a good rain this week the soy beans are done. Already seeing a lot of fields that have been disked or sprayed to bare ground. I've lived here since 1976 and this is the first time I've seen this. Lots of years when fields were flooded out but never drought like this. We dug our pathetic potatoes and the ground was like cement. Dry as deep as we dug and powder on top. I'm terrified we're headed for a fall and winter of blowing dirt.

I harvested another bucket of cucumbers and am debating making more relish. What I made earlier is probably 2 years worth, but I hate to have the cucumbers go to waste and once the relish is in jars it should be good for 5 or more years. Also, have a bucket of zucchini to shred and freeze or slice and dehydrate or maybe both!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Went to the feedstore yesterday....the dog food I usually buy has gone up to $3 a can:huh:
Placed another order for Hay and grain.

Watched the re-runs of Doomsday Preppers last night.....New season about to start.:gaptooth:

We are on 17 straight days of triple digit temps!! Ugh!!! Ann----I totally hear ya on the drought! Most everything is lost in this area. A little hay....but that is about it. Scary, scary.
I gave up on my spring summer garden.....it was completely stressed and the water it was taking was unbelieveable.

Still working on the house. Dh and I tromped thru the Antique Shops......again. So, I did not accomplish much. He is about to wear me out.

lindamarie- How's the Bear issue going???


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann--sure wish we could send you some of this rain. Floods everywhere and we got over 8" rain in past week...glad we live high on a mountain! Son headed back to work on his bike and had to detour over 70 miles out of his way to get there with so many bridges closed. If we could only shift it around to areas in drought. Mother Nature is so fickle.

Two days without rain predicted this weekend so we must get this place mowed. Haven't seen the sun in days. Mosquitos (which we rarely have) are now out in force. Not bad enough having chiggers and ticks.

All this rain has surprised us with a huge bounty of Concord grapes. Biggest we've ever had. Pa can't drink juice/wine with his gout but I sure can and the kids love grape juice. Hopefully the fence around our orchard will keep out the foxes...they are so bold will pick and stuff grapes in their little mouths in broad daylight!

Had enough tomatoes to get the Squeezo out. 14 qts. juice. Got a Territorial catalog with the all metal one priced at $199.95. Think mine was the price of the plastic ones now when bought some 40 years ago! The Fortex pole beans I'm trialing are blooming heavily so hopes of more beans to can. Dangerous ground in the garden and can sink to your ankles unless you trod carefully on the mulched rows.

White beans on sale at EE so order 6 more cans. Back ordered at our local Mennonite store. Son finally got his freezer and will bring our 1/4 pig over tomorrow. Don't eat a lot of pork but do like it on the grill. Home raised by one of his Army buddies. Our steer ready to go but too soggy to get trailer back to barn right now.

Cantelopes ripe....yippee. No one likes them but me so I can feast! Pa has decided cukes and ranch dressing are his new favorite snack.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Whew, I am pooped. I moved my entire stock of Freeze Dried and Dehydrated foods to another location...............Problem was......I had to clean out the other location......first. I have been in motion this entire day. Now, I have to find somewhere....to put THAT stuff. 

Mutti - Awsome!!
lindamarie......How's it going with the furrry- unwelcome visitor???


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Another disappointment - storms moved thru the area - I heard one clap of thunder - then it moved on without one drop of rain. None forecast either.

I have always put my tomatoes up in cages because the tomatoes rot on the ground. I've noticed that the couple of plants on the ground (ran out of cages) are actually doing better in the drought. Same with last year's drought. 

I put 15 1-cup bags of shredded zucchini into the freezer today and then baked zucchini bread using an additional 3 cups. This was a new recipe and it called for melted butter instead of oil and dried cranberries. Also, I used black walnuts instead of walnuts because that's what grows around here. It turned out very tasty. Dh asked why I'd put blueberries in and I asked him if he liked them or not and he said they were okay. He doesn't like cranberries so I didn't tell him the difference. The recipe suggested cranberries or raisens but I'm thinking dried cherries would be VERY good.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Canning 150 pounds of peaches got them for $33, so good deal. All scraps are in a bucket and in house. Added a 8mm rifle to the canning supplies just incase yogi decided to visit while I peeling peaches. Met with DNR this morning and got my official bear permit.

Having a shtf moment as dd and sil are having major problems, seems dd has a drug problem. My 3 dgds will be coming to live with us starting tomorrow. I will be homeschooling one and haven't done that in 7 years. If anyone has any advice I would appreciate it.

Did not have diapers and pullups in our preps. Guess this is survival and emergency. Going to be stressed but dgds are innocent in all this. Please keep us in your prayers.

At least yogi will help keep my mind busy. Just want to cry.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your dd & sil. I would insist they provide diapers, pullups and other needs. They are the parents and you are making a major sacrifice to take care of their children and they should still be responsible in every way possible. If you'll forgive a rant -- I HATE DRUGS. So many lives damaged and ruined. Its just so sad and so deep and wide all thru our country.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie- {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}

Ann - We had a good bit of thunder and lightning last night.....and the power flicked off twice.....but NO RAIN!!! I was so hopeful.....but was not to be.

Unfortunately, there were several dwellings in the area,that were set on fire by the lightning.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lindamarie---how old is the one you'll be homeschooling? I used the little house books and primer for my girls....my son was more of a boy scout manual and the popular mechanics DIY encyclopedia kid...

I was given about 3.5 flats (8Q to a flat) of strawberries to pick thru....the goats got a lot but between the salvaged strawberries some blueberries raspberries and blackberries (we picked) I made 5Q of berry sauce.

My sister and mother used up the beans I had ready to can...sisters pole beans are LATE! and my mom did not plant any this year:shrug:
I have a box of zukes staring me in the face! And my tomatoes are turning quickly!

My son's 19th Bday is approaching and we may have made him some good networking connections with a neighbor of ours whose brothers are marine engineers at Northrop Grumman and TransOcean. His college is $32k a year so it makes the loans easier to swallow if he has a good job lined up and maybe some "intern" type work during his 60 days not in school....He has a regular school year then does his hands on sea hours May to July for the first 3 years....its a very intensive program.

DD17 got her braces off last Thursday and her teeth are beautiful! It was one of the more severe cases the Dr. had seen but SUCCESS! 

DH is in a better space since he went to our cabin in the woods. It was a much needed break for BOTH of us! Neither of the job interviews he had went our way but he seems ok with it....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

:happy::happy::happy: After the storms passed and it cleared off suddenly we got rain --1" !!!! We need lots more but I'll rejoice with what we got!!!!!!!!!!

HyVee had its pasta on sale so I bought several boxes for storage. Dh and I went to Menards and bought 6 11" x 36" shelves ($1.49 each) to build another storage unit. These are formica cutoffs and they make great shelving units. I am totally out of storage containers so need to troll Fareway bakery tomorrow. They charge $1 for each bucket which is okay although I like it better when they gave them away!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow....she's starting kindergarten. If anymore people show up here my dh might be running to your cabin also.

Ann...feel free to rant all you want. I have ranted, cried and then did it again. 

Tdd....thanks for the hugs.

Picked up dgds this afternoon. Today was the first time DD has seen them since Thursday. I'm still trying to figure out how sil bought cigarettes but told me that whatever formula, diapers and baby food was in the diaper bag was all there was. They get wic and other assistance. Go figure. Kids and I made a trip to Kroger to pick up some extra diapers and formula. Didn't care about baby food always made my own. We did find a markdown cart of eggnoodles, .29 each, bought about 10 bags. With all the kids here, figured it was a good buy.

Still canning peaches and I have a lot of little hands that want to help. We had made a supply run Friday so we still have things from lowes and sams to put away and now we have backpacks, diaper bags, and toys added to the mix. To-do list this week get stuff put away so we are not falling over everything.

Figures I get bear permit and yogi goes into hiding. Guess he figured I wad running on a short fuse and he'd better high tail it out of here. At least if he comes back im prepared.

Girls seem ok. They had a good dinner and a night with no fighting. They are innocent in all of this. They really enjoy being out here on the homestead, they get to be kids.

Well canner done time for next load. Everyone have a good night.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone ever canned beef stew or meatballs? I've never done those and would like to put some up. I've been a vegetarian for 23 years but being Italian have been thinking about meatballs.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

HUGS! lindamarie. It sounds like you you are one busy lady. 

I don't can beef stew, per se. I can meat chunk, carrots and potatoes all separately. Then I open and combine the jars when making dinner. That way if I have anything fresh I can use it instead. Meatball....I've done it once but didn't love my results. I have many recipe, so I'm going to try a different one. I think canning it in tomato juice or sauce will be my next try....I did them in water last time. 

My fuji apple tree is ready! It's a dwarf, so it's not an overwhelming number of apples, but it's the first year we've gotten many (last year we got about 6). Tree is now 4 yrs old. Since I didn't do anything to the tree, they are kind of ugly. But they are cooking up and saucing great!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I've done both beef stew and meatballs....make your stew ---jar it up----pints 75min at 10# Quarts 90min at 10#....meatballs....make them up bake off and I do either a red sauce or a cream (of mush) sauce for spaghetti or stroganoff.

Kindergarten---I used sale ads out of newspaper to teach my kids...pictures and words! Hooked on phonics is good too....counting steps, sticks stones, fingers and toes! DrSuess rhyming books too---let them finish the sentence and point to the word.

Wished you lived closer I have a whole banana box of just expired baby formula....the WIC office will add your name to the vouchers if your DD asks them too.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

lindamarie, call wic yourself if they don't give you the vouchers, restart the whole thing. You need the food. Also, keep a file of receipts and list of what you buy and spend, from personal happenings you might find them very useful down the road.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I dug a few red potatoes today....good size....on May 1 a tractor trailer tire was planted with 5 well sprouted taters weighing 12 oz.....those 5 taters yielded 3lbs 12oz today, a 5x return. At this rate I should harvest 100# of potatoes.:sing:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie-What pamda said!!

Yes, I have canned many a meatball...both Italian and Sweedish........YUM!! I made my recipe, baked them in the oven until browned and Jarred them up with the sauce you like.
I have also "DRY" Canned ground beef for Taco's etc.......works great!!

We are getting a rain shower and it is cooling off.......... for a couple of days!:thumb:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Going to social services Monday to get a copy of kids medical card then a wic appt at 1:20. Then thrift store to get baby some sleepers. 

55 degrees here this morning and rained all yesterday and the night before. Definitely feels like fall. Hope to get some sun today need to do laundry.

Still canning peaches, got 35 quarts so far. Dh found a few more red tomatoes, but with all the wet weather and cool temps may not get as many as I hoped. All the root crops drowned.

Thanks for your info about meatballs and stew. Will be doing some of those and adding chili to the pantry also.

Yogi hasn't been around, guess he figured I had enough to deal with. Plus as mad as I've been he knew he wouldn't stand a chance.

Dh is a great helped keeping kids busy while I get jars in and out of canner. They all want to help, but they eat it them as fast as I slice them. Plus you got to love a man that dumps the potty.

Please send some sun and warm temps this way.

Mpillow....jealous of your potatoes&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, I just called one of the kids by the cats name. Got to get more coffee. Lol.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I remember those days..lol. Yell all the kids names and the cats, in one breath when trying to get one kid to stop doing something..or just to get their attention....and they all look at you (even the cats) like what you doing mom..I miss those times


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We have 5 kids and it would take a few names before I got the right one. I looked at one of them once and said...im calling you, kid tells me, I know, I was waiting for you to get the right name. 

At 52, should not be having wic appointments. At least its sunny and the older ones are outside with grandpa


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

lindamarie - your situation with the kids sounds tricky. I would suggest you journal daily regarding (1) you have the kids (2) any parental contact or lack thereof including phone calls (3) any money or supplies your dd or sil provide or lack thereof (4) highlights of the kids day. With drugs in the picture you might at some point need to go to Court to keep the kids safe and having a daily journal is golden in such situations. The key is you must journal daily. You cannot go back and write what happened last month or last week although in this case a brief synopsis of events to this point at the start of your journal would be good. You might print out some of your posts here and put those in your journal.

There are so many grandparents and even great grandparents raising children today due to drugs and alcohol and other addictions. Thank God for the grandparents and shame on the parents.

I picked a large heaping dishpan of green beans so now I need to go process them. Dh "tips" them which saves me some time. I also picked another dishpan of zucchini so if you live around here be sure to keep your doors locked.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I cleaned up the kitchen some today. That meant I had to clean up the basements some too, lol. I found space on the correct shelves for the 20 or so jars of food I canned this week and last :happy2:. Most of the canners are put away, till next week. Need to start cleaning up the house now, going out of town this weekend.....family reunion in the mountains of PA. I know there are things in the garden that need picked, but I'm not going to get to canning them so why bother, lol. Maybe I should go pick the beans for supper....

I picked up "Frontier House" from the library to watch with the kids. We will be picking up history again next week, starting about the 1860's. The video's were a great way for them to visualize the "westward movement" and what living like that was all about. My daughter will be using the Little House books as her main focus this year, a unit study that will cover almost all subjects. DS will actually go from 1860's to the 1950 or 60's in history and literature. We were supposed to watch episode 4 today....they ended up watching 4-6! Guess they liked it. I'll pick up the "1900 House" and "1940 House" as DS gets to those time periods.....seeing it makes it more real.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I was going to work on my food storage area, BUT...my dear sister in law (whom I love dearly) just dropped a gazillion zucchini on my door step..lol. I am off to shred shred shred. Think I will also make some fake out pineapple...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

More beans....
More zucchini....
More cucumbers....

Fake pineapple?? do tell...


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

pamda said:


> Well, I was going to work on my food storage area, BUT...my dear sister in law (whom I love dearly) just dropped a gazillion zucchini on my door step..lol. I am off to shred shred shred. Think I will also make some fake out pineapple...


Seem to remember you can make fake crystalised ginger from zuchini as well


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks, hoggie, I will see if I can find the recipe for that.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

web. ​ *ZUCCHINI PINEAPPLE*​ ​ 4 quarts zucchini, grated or diced​ 1 1/2 cups bottled lemon juice (standardized acidity)​ 1 can ( 46 oz. ) unsweetened pineapple juice​ 3 cups sugar​ ​ Remove peel from zucchini and seeds. Coarsely grate or cube zucchini into small cubes.​ ​ Mix all ingredients thoroughly and simmer for 20 minutes, stirring frequently.​ ​ Fill clean hot jars with hot zucchini mixture leaving 1/2 inch head space. Adjust lids an​ process 15 minutes for half pints or pint jars. ( Do not put in jars larger than pints. )​ ​ Remove jars and allow to cool completely. Test seal and store in a cool dry place.


Someone on a blog said they use this for pineapple upside down cake. I am willing to take a chance and try it.​


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to make a huge pineapple upside down cake in a couple of weeks.......That recipe is the BEST!!
I try to make the wedges or bits.....so, it looks close to the same. It needs to "sit" for about a month, after it has been canned...in my experience........... just my 2 cents!

We are still getting spotty light showers, and are around 92F......Thank goodness!! 70F tonight! COME ON FALL!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Come on, FALL????!!! TDD, I'm not done with summer yet!  

LM, I'm going to second the journal, and add one more tip...keep it in a spiral notebook, so no one can try to say you added pages later. I know it's your dd and sil, but you must protect those precious grandbabies above all else. I hope she gets into rehab and gets clean and sober, sil, too, if he also has an issue. (((Hugs))) I'm only a couple years older than you, and I couldn't imagine having to start all over with raising babies again. I adore my grands, but am also happy to have my alone time when I send them home.

I finally broke down and bought myself a new mattress and box springs. Got a good deal at Costco and was able to ride down to Portland to pick them up with my ds and his girls, giving my ddil some much needed time off! We had such a good time, and it's nice to have a firm bed to sleep on again. Now I just need to figure out what to do with the old set - try to sell them cheap on CL or pay $11 to dump them, or drop them off at the homeless shelter, where they have a program to furnish apartments for people transitioning from homelessness. There are some stains from an apple that Abby tucked between the mattress and box many years ago (no, I have no idea why she thought that was a good idea), but otherwise the covers are in good shape. It was just getting to the point where I just needed more back support. I'm still waking up with some back pain, but falling asleep better, sleeping longer, and not in quite as much pain overall.

A few days before that, I rode along to a surgeon's consult appointment with my bff. We spent some time Goodwill shopping, and I found a few good prepper bargains, from a yoga mat (also good padding for under kids' sleeping bags), to my best bargain of the day, a youth size compound bow for under $20! I've been pricing them for a while now and even the youth bows, used, are twice that, so I was thrilled to find it. As a small woman, the smaller bow and lighter draw weight is perfect for a starter bow for me. I also found a perfectly good toaster for $3, fancier than mine and it toasts the bread evenly, which my toaster had NEVER done. I'll take it to work and put it in the break room there, now that I have a much nicer one at home. Also found a copy of a book I used to check out from the library all the time, "Building Small Barns, Sheds & Shelters", by Monte Burch. I recommend that one if anyone is looking for a good how-to book.

Found out all that was wrong with my SUV was that it got knocked into 4WD somehow. At least they didn't charge me to look at it, even if they did take 3 days to get to it. I'm hoping everything else holds out until Fall quarter at the local college - they are working on electrical systems and automatic transmissions then so I can get my funky electric locks, intermittent brake lights and the small tranny leak fixed, all for a $15 shop fee and parts. Then Winter quarter, I think it's oil leak repairs? Anyway, it's a good way to make sure I keep my old rigs running, inexpensively.

I had a nice phone conversation with my big sister today - looking forward to seeing her and my dbil next weekend at the family gathering in memory of my cousin who passed away earlier this summer. They'll be staying in an RV park not too far from me for 2 weeks, so I'll be able to visit more there. We enjoy playing cards or board games and just talking about this, that, and everything else under the sun. 

I'm still working on the garden, getting all those bulbs in the ground, weeding, planting garlic, and trying to keep everything watered...not easy with my sandy soil. It's clouded up and we may even get a bit of rain tonight...it would be such a blessing to get my rain buckets filled. I need to get buckets put back under the drip line on the side of the barn where the pig was penned, as well as more of the compost moved to beds where any rain can get them soaked. Oh, and I need to finish the wooden tomato cages I am making now that I found volunteer tomato plants all over the former pigpen! Those plants are growing so much better than the ones I bought this Spring that it's embarrassing!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Our high today was 64 degrees and right now its 55.8. Fall is here. All kids are sleeping. I am going to take a nice hot shower while canner going.

I get the bathroom to myself only when they are sleeping.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Canned 15 pints of beans today. Also, Tuesday I picked up two bags of marked down bananas for 98Â¢. I filled the dehydrator with banana slices which should be finished drying tomorrow.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - You'd be done with Summer.....if you lived here!!!!!!!

We are at 73F this morning......feels heavenly.

Finally got the stairs flooring down. They scratched the paint...So, I'll have to touch it up. Grrrrr.

I've had to do 2 BIG Grooms cakes this week....I am ready to just rest.

Off to work....have a good day!

linda marie........Have a cup on me!!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd.....we are at 49.8 this morning.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Last minute me!

Today is the last day for Maine hunters to put in for a doe(deer) tag lottery. We had to give back our moose tag because it would cost over $500 in gas/meals/tag fees to hunt and we just cant do it. I have DS done...need to do DD and DH.

Have beans to can today, more pickles to make, hopefully will get some pineapple juice tomorrow at Save alot (good sale) for surplus zuke. Local grocer has leg quarters chix for $28 a box...40#...hope to grab one today.

DH is working his 3rd day today for my brother. It's nice to have him out of the way! AND he took the truck with a load of trash today. I better play the lottery!

Oh yes! piggy poo is wonderful stuff! My corn patch got the pig pen poo and its gorgeous this year!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Panda...thanks, now I have something else to make with zucchini. Its one of the few things doing good in garden.

MGM...congrats on the new bed. We got one last year, it was our splurge. Sounds like you got good deals at thrift store.

Mpillow...i am jealous of your garden. Hope you get your deer permits. We had 8 of them run thru yard yesterday. Got bear permit, but he hasn't been back.

Jen...you sound like me. I need storage space! I have jars piled everywhere. Dh says he will make me more shelves.

I'm keeping good notes and track of everything. Not sure what's going on. DD has been to 1 appt for outpatient rehab, waiting list for inpatient. Sil has control issues. They both need to grow up. DD told me that it f she wasn't homeschooled she would be different. Someone else told me pretty much same thing. They had 4-h, sports, music, animals, chores, etc. Why is it always the parents fault when adult children screw up. My mom said we wouldn't have this problem if we didn't live like we do. Right, it would probably be worse for f we were in city. At least on ht I don't feel like an outcast or that I'm being judged. Thanks, still want to cry though. Dh is great through all this.

Here's some grandparent tips......
#1. Don't put the timeout chair near the cat food 
#2. cat does not like playing dressup
#3. don't leave them alone with the toilet paper
#4. No matter how fast you think you are, they are faster!!!

Dh is taking them to see the fish at our pond, I am going to take advantage of this and sweep and mop AGAIN.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, excuse the rant. What is wrong with this picture...dd and sil just called to see if they could use our debit card for pizza hut. My Irish Italian temper is flairing up. Ok sorry. Back to canning.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lindamarie said:


> Panda...thanks, now I have something else to make with zucchini. Its one of the few things doing good in garden.
> 
> MGM...congrats on the new bed. We got one last year, it was our splurge. Sounds like you got good deals at thrift store.
> 
> ...


LOL to #1-4.....and LOL choke, snort...homeschooling blame...my kids now almost 18 and 19 were HS until high school. The social adjustment was BIG. My DD almost 18 has never even been on a date! She does get to go out with her BFF (girls) with chaperone. My son is a social butterfly....out all the time with all the pretty (fast) girls but if a boy looks cross--eyed at his sister:bash:
I've heard all the lame _'cause I was homeschooled_ crap....and I always say to them when you point that finger at me...there's a whole bunch pointing at yourself.:grumble: One thing I did teach my kids was work ethic and both are very good students and very good workers (both have 2 jobs this summer).
My kids will also tell their peers that they fear ME a whole lot more than Mr. Policeman....or the Principal....It is an honest, healthy fear....with a whole lot of motivation unspoken.
Drug addiction is ugly, I know a lot about alcohol addiction...and it is hard. Keep the faith for the youngsters, especially the innocent wee ones.

Lose the debit card and go to a credit card....??


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

DD told me that it f she wasn't home schooled she would be different. Someone else told me pretty much same thing. They had 4-h, sports, music, animals, chores, etc. Why is it always the parents fault when adult children screw up. 


That's such a load of stuff...next time she says a thing about her up bringing, just turn and say ...yep...you'd be worse..my sister home schooled all 3 of hers..the oldest (female) has 2 degrees. One in history (she can teach. One in LAW..yup..she is practicing law. One is a medic in the Army with a degree and working on one. The middle (male) is a computer nerd with a great job and none of them have drug issues or other personal issues. As an adult she makes her own road and travels it. And I think you might want to try to get legal custody of the kids cause it ain't gonna get better if they called to get pizza money (my daughter did that often when she was strung out). And just so you know there is a light at the end of the junky tunnel. Same daughter has been totally clean for 5 years now. Got her GED, went to schoo and got her stuff together and is doing hair and nails. Joined the Daughters of The Nile, does clowning for sick kids and parades and makes quilts in her spare time.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

LM, homeschooling had nothing to do with your dd's issues. Plenty of public schooled kids with drug problems, many more than hs'd kids. Yeesh! 

Have you tried putting the TP on the roll so it unrolls to the back (under rather than over)? At least that way, when they bat at the roll, it doesn't unroll with the downward spin. Or, you could just go to using cloth instead of TP. 

Pizza money? Really? More likely to be drug money, imho. My older dd and her so were meth heads...thankfully, they are both clean now and doing a wonderful job raising 2 of my grands. So, there is light at the end of the tunnel, although it may take a while.

TDD, I think you get your way...it's been raining off and on all day here, temps never made it out of the 60's all day. Nice for soaking the gardens, so I'm not complaining, as long as summer comes back. Yeah, I might be done with summer if my temps were 100+ with humidity. My summer has been really nice, mostly in the 80's with very low humidity, so I'd love a few more months of it so my tomatoes could actually get ripe!

Since it's been a rainy day, I've spent it working inside. I struck cuttings for rosemary, basil, sage and several mints. Did dishes and took some time to scrub up the new toaster and a couple of my big crockpots - not the crock part, but the rest of it, where it seems like food gets baked on after overflowing the crock. Not a fun job, but it needed done. Scrubbed down the kitchen, swept all the floors, and burned papers in the woodstove (yeah, I know it's not recommended, but we have a burn ban on). Went through all the paperwork that's been stacking up and got it sorted. Filled out the papers to get my flex spend items re-imbursed - that's over $180 coming back to me. Just generally put my house back in order. I function better when the clutter is gone!

Made plans to go garage saling tomorrow morning with my bff and Sat morning with my dd and her kids. I'm looking forward to spending time with all of them and hopefully finding a few really good bargains, too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie........A standing order of {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}} for you!

If I had all that going on, while I was trying to can......I'd.....I'd.......I don't know what/who...... I would hurt first!! LOL!!

73F this morning with strong winds.(gust front).....felt refreshing .... when I went out to feed. 90 for a high......sounds good to me!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Yesterday was the most glorious day this summer...70's,breezy and sunny. After two weeks of unrelenting rain/gloom it was great to be outside all day. You can imagine how tall the grass was with all this rain but we got everything mowed and weed wacked in one day 'cause son was here for the week. He gets his Pa motivated to get up and at 'em!

They went and checked bees and a good thing as found small hive beetles in one which can devastate the entire hive. Three full supers of honey.

I've been chained to the stove canning. Brought in bushel of tomatoes Monday and another yesterday. Just feel an urge to fill all my jars even though we don't eat that many tomato dishes ourselves. Actually the larger amts of tomatoes to can enable me to haul out the Squeezo. It is such a pain to wash for just a few qts. With a lot done as juice we'll be all set for our favorite lunch of homemade soup and grilled cheese sandwiches. 

Pulled onions yesterday and spread in greenhouse to dry. The red torpedo ones got sliced and frozen. Pa said I was trying to kill him but he volunteered to use the mandolin and do them. The Fortex pole beans I tried have gone crazy. At least 10" long straight beans hanging everywhere as the vines topped the fence and hanging everywhere. Doesn't take many to fill a jar. I like! Cut up bucket of hot peppers to dehydrate. Then grind to powder and use for seasoning just about everything. Learned my lesson last year accidently inhaling and about asphyxiating myself.... 

Son and DIL having a ball on their new motorcycles and haven't scared me too badly with their adventure tales. Just have to keep reminding myself they are all adults and able to make their own choices. They both survived two tours in Iraq and son blow up in Humvee so someone has their hand on them.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

The garden here is being over run with weeds like crazy! I can not keep on top of them. I am going to give up and use the dreaded chemicals on them...I have to do something. 

On a better note. I have been wanting a composter for a long time, but they are always out of reach price wise. I have the material to build one now, but, I won one in a contest on face book! Woo-hoo! I very seldom win anything so this was a nice surprise. Now I can add good soil to my prep list, as being taken care of. And I am going to build the other one also. I am looking for a nice container to keep worms in so I can have all those soil bases covered, and use up all the clipping, coffee grounds and veg trimmings I can get my hands on.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Congrats pamda!

I did finish the doe permits/hunting lic things yesterday...did 7Q of beans and 4Q bread and butter pickles....Today---2 loads of bedding, grain and groceries and the box of chicken was in, DH picked it up for me!

Funny story!
Last night, boy went to get me some hay with his GF at evening chore time, dinner was all cooked but I like to eat after my work is done outside. Boy delivered my hay...his GF gave goat milking a try (LOL) and then they went in so boy could shower and eat...DH made plates for the 2 kids (baked beans and boiled redpotatoes/green beans/bacon). They ate and stopped at the barn---boy thanked me for dinner---"Did you grow those potatoes?" he asked. My reply "I grew the green beans, potatoes and that was Peggy pig bacon".....I hear " Ewwwwww, I ate Peggy the pig!" from the GF in the truck.. OMG my DD and I laughed so hard.....
She didnt throw up and she took our laughing really well!

picked my first ear of corn and have about 10# tomatoes all ripe


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good score Pamda!!!

Mutti...how long have you been raising bees? Always curious about them, but allergic to bee stings.

Sunny and cool here today. We haven't had a temp over 87 all summer and nights always cool. No rain for the past 3 days, so definitely need to cut the grass.

With the sun starting to shift, we will be raising the solar panels higher to get all the juice we can. Don't have an automatic tracker for them so we adjust manually.

Would like to get the goat pen cleaned out this weekend and get a load of kindling in. We had an old apple fall earlier in the summer and DH going to start cutting that up.

Peaches are finished!!!! Took longer than usual with all the DGDs here, but done. Have 50 quarts.

We have 78 acres and yogi had to poop in the front yard, of course dgd had to fall in it.

Thinking about building a moat around the property and stocking it with alligators if anyone else says they are coming to my house.

Going to start reading the little house books to kids in the evenings. Seems appropriate since we are in a cabin in the woods and have a bear.

I wouldn't wish what we are going through with DD and sil on anyone. For the record, the war on drugs is not working!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Do you have legal guardianship of the kids? If not, do you have a signed notarized statement from dd and/or sil that gives you permission to seek medical care for the kids? You really need that at minimum. 

While in general I do not like involving the authorities, in the case of druggie parents and innocent children, it is in everyone's best interests to have your custody legal. Otherwise, the parents can yoyo the kids in/out/back/forth/etc. and there's not a thing you can do about it.

I sure wish I could get my hands on some fruit to can!!! Prices are so high I can't afford to buy to can and I don't have any trees or bramble fruits producing. The drought has killed about everything we had on the place. I have something like 6 strawberry plants left that I keep watering hoping they survive.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Lindamarie....we've had bees for over 40 years. Pa learned beekeeping from a neighbor when we were first married; then bought all his equipment when he passed away. Also worked for a commercial honey business. For a time he worked as a Michigan bee inspector. Bee colonies in MI must be registered to track/prevent disease. Would be a good idea in MO where out-of-state transplants introduced mites to our area. Over the years we've varied from a couple of hives to 40 or so and now back to just a few after the bear attack last year. Making splits as the colonies we have build up so we can get back to having about 20. 

Bees seem to know Pa is their friend. He rarely gets stung and usually only "cause a bee got squashed. He moves so slowly and calmly they hardly know he's checking their hive. Has taught a lot of people about bees over the years. The lack of bees is a dire problem that many are working on. Much harder these days to keep bees healthy. We are fortunate to be in a remote location with no other beekeepers near by. The wild bees have died out or built their own immunity to diseases.

Ann--do you have any Mennonite stores nearby? We get excellent fruit to process thru them at affordable prices. Peaches are high but ours were $12 for half bushel...high but super big sweet quality fruit unlike local orchards we've tried. They get apples/pears/strawberries in season, too. Also, many Amish or Mennonite communities have produce auctions. We have several locally. Love to go see the horses hauling in wagons loaded with local produce. Most don't advertise so word of mouth will tell you were they happen.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I'm sick of chicken....I cooked some for dinner, froze some, and cooked the rest this am and picked them clean....sitting in a pot with broth....need to get it jarred up and canned tonight. Haven,t picked anything except horn worms in my garden the past 2 days:smack 
Tomorrow we are giving my son a bday bbq and DD a "happy smile" party (her braces are off). My sister is handling most of it, thank goodness!
The boy brought a second load of hay last night....I have 96 bales in my little house on the prairie barn. Its not great quality due to the rain so I got it for almost half the normal price. I'm planning on selling and butchering a large part of my herd (22 total) so the hay should last...sold one of the 22 rabbits today...the rest will sell and butcher. On the fence about selling my little (not so little) calf, we really like the meat made into sausage and I could get another week old...but they sell pretty quick usually for a good profit. Time to re-breed the rabbits, too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good Morning:sing: 69F this morning!!! I am a happy girl! Ahhhhhhhh!

Had 6 round bales of Hay delivered yesterday, and did a few general stock and flocks' chores. Much more pleasent outside! DH did a little mowing and then we went Antiquing......again! 

Also, ran buy a few garage sales that were close to us. Found a few things.
One of the best was an Antique ManualCoffee grinder. The "young" lady there, couldn't imagine why I would want it! LOL!!

The fabric for my sewing studio draperies and the grommets finally arrived...so, I have to clear some "me" time to sew. I'd like to get them done before we start the floors and paint......and have them ready and waiting.

I am startig to get a number of custom cake orders. The Grooms cake I did last week was a big hit! :grin:

I am going to go to the shooting range later today....it's been a while.
Good Day All!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Its raining again. Ugh. Was planning on doing laundry, oh well.

Mopped the kitchen floor 4 times and it still feels sticky, and it still smells like peaches. Will be starting on tomatoes soon. Told DH I need more jars. He said how many more. I just looked at him. &#55357;&#56842;

Got part of the goat pen cleaned up and the old chicken coop yesterday. Apple tree still needs to be cut up.

DH has added a few things to our supply/prep list....ear plugs, Advil and a lot more toilet paper.

Mutti...thought of you this morning, as I realized I am getting low on honey.

Its been 2 days since DD and sil have called to check on kids. Sil not on drugs just not in reality or grown up. We had this problem with them 4 years ago. DD in rehab, lost her DD for 6 months and in jail. We have bailed her out and helped them for years. Now they have 3 kids and situation hasn't changed. DD is very good at hiding and manipulating everything. DH has had it. As a mom I feel like a failure. Dgds are safe and loved here. I am keeping track on calendar of any contact and a journal. I don't understand what the allure of a needle in your arm or snorting something up your nose is. Maybe I'm more old fashioned then I thought. But we're strange because we are off grid, in the woods, etc. What happened to society? I cry alot.

Ok, I needed to vent. Now off to make zucchini bread and bake some graham crackers. Forget how much growing kids can eat. Hopefully I'll get some time to finish the curtains I was sewing.




Ok


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Home again! Went to the 105th annual family reunion this weekend....about 4-1/2 hours away. While there DH and I took a critical look at the "family cabin". My parents are wanting to pass it on to us (they tried 10 yrs ago, too)....but we are ready now. That cabin and babies don't go well together, lol. It was built in the late 50's from a 2 car garage plan. One room, no water (or possibility for water), etc. We are going to "take it on". Needs some TLC, but the bones are sound. Mom lived in it the year my grandfather was out of work ('59-60), then my grandparents retired to it in the late 60's and live a few years till the bought their house. It's on "family land" even though it's the only piece still in the family....passed down from mom to daughter. 

Touched base at the reunion with a "contractor cousin"....lol...we are celebrating the union of people that were born in 1775 - not sure how closely we are all related anymore. Anyways, when we go back up and pull down the ceiling, he'll come over with his tape measure and give us an estimate on a "new" roof. We want to go metal - popular up in the mountains - so we don't have to bother with it again. Then we will pull all the electric and re-wire with 3 strand. Also need to get all the canned food that's been there for 40 yrs and toss it.....even I, who totally disregards use by dates, won't eat that,  Have to see what else needs done from that point, other then cleaning out the mouse nestings - only 2 drawers full, out of about 15 drawers. Not to bad. 

Down the line we might see about adding on a few feet and maybe put a porch on it. Most of the land is vertical.....down to the creek, so not too much room. Lots of springs around, so water "pours out of the mountain", so lack of ability to have a well isn't too big a deal. Can harvest rain water if we were to live there or go down the "cliff" to the creek....about 100' down.

I come from a long line of family that has used the area as a BOL - Bug Out Location. My great-great grandma is the one the moved our family out of the mountains (1900-ish).....but everyone went back most summers and in their "old age". Still plenty of family up there though, that never left, just need to get to know who they are and build a relationship with them.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Shredded 33 cups of zucchini and froze 30 cups 3 cups per bag. Dh will not eat zucchini if he knows its there other than zucchini bread so I've got to find lots of ways to "hide" it or we're going to have a steady diet of zucchini bread. I was tempted to throw the large zucchini into the compost, but decided since the Lord blessed me with zucchini I should show my appreciation by using it. 

I totalled the pints of beans canned and came up with 74. I was hoping to do around 90 pints so I will keep canning small batches as long as the beans keep producing.

The tomatoes are starting to come on strong but I'm still throwing away a good percent due to blossom end rot. I intended to water the tomates today but we got company and it got dark before they left. Worth it so see my grandson and great-granddaughter. 

I cut out a dress for myself today from $13.50 worth of Walmart fabric and a 25Â¢ thrift store pattern. I need to buy some interfacing so cannot proceed until I get to town. I'll use the 40% Hobby Lobby coupon and stock up. I have several packets of interfacing except for the weight I need. What I had thought was a yard turned out to be the remains from a prior project and not enough to do the bodice of the dress.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We drove 210 miles to secure more hay yesterday. Need to get another big order of feed. Ugh!
Didn't make it by the range.

Our legendary,Texas State Fair, starts in 39 days.....It's coming at me fast. 
It wll be Tamale season, soon, and I will not look up.

Ran by Ace and bought the paint for my sewing/quilting studio. I had a $10 reward coupon that was about to expire. Man, paint it pricy these days!!!

Well, gotta run and get ready for work. 
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Jen--that cabin sounds like a fun project!...our cabin had been vacant for 30 years and we ended up stripping it down to the studs after we jacked and levelled (mouse pee all through insulation) and we ended up quite sick from it (wear a mask!). When all the yucky stuff was out we bleached all the wood. The we used blueboard to reinsulate as it is less conducive to mice nesting. We rewired the cabin but stuck with the 60amp service panel...we keep extra fuses handy. We dug a well (high water table) 3 tiles deep. We added a pump switch by the kitchen sink and designed the system to drain back down to the well once turned off and a valve is opened....we added a propane hot water heater(40gal, drained each time)) a shower stall (greywater). We tore down 7 sheds/privies and built a new privy with a metal roof. Then doubled the size of the camp and metaled the roof and good used windows when we upgraded at home. Its 1.5 story 16' * 44'. Garage sales and craigslist for furnishings! Keep your bedding in a sealed tote so it is fresh when you get there!

lindamarie---I totally understand your frustration with society! What is the root cause of it? ACCOUNTABILITY We used to enforce strict moral standards upon people to work, pay their bills, love their children and spend time teaching them to be good humans. Instead, parents choose to keep up with the Jonses(and work way too much), go bancrupt and/or indulge in drugs/alcohol and allow the TV/computer/teachers parent/babysit the kids....social services and other gov' agencies waste more money trying to "help", the jails are too overcrowded to give meaningful sentencing.....and so if it looks good, feels good, and I can beg borrow or steal to get it---I deserve it. You don't even need to do basic math or reading correctly to get a passing grade. 
The best solution I have to offer is this.... Deprivation will ALWAYS give way to appreciation.....if the duration is long enough. 

Another thought I've had...if social services visits your cabin they will have all those stupid requirements about room size, fire safety sized windows etc. I know all too well as a former foster parent...be careful who you choose to dance with...

On topic! I picked 11 large zukes, 33 red tomatoes and 5 cukes and my corn is READY! I have plenty to do! and party leftovers to clean up!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, the cabin project is bouncing around in my brain. Mom mentioned sometime int he past few day that since their trailer is a total loss (water leak) we could cannibalize it for parts. It takes me time to process information like that....It wasn't till DH mentioned that we have an LP heater in the garage his dad gave us that would work great in the cabin. Just get a 100# tank, run the lines and we are set. My parents trailer has an LP fridge, LP 6-gallon water heater( enough to wash dishes or sponge bathe), LP stove (with oven!), and microwave. In talking with mom, she mentioned the cupboards in the trailer being a nice size for small spaces.....toilet and sink that discharge into separate holding tanks.....

This project is getting more labor intensive, but cheaper on the wallet, lol. Now to figure out how to get that all out of the trailer before the campground closes at the beginning of Oct. Mom suggests we just pull the trailer into our yard and work on it over winter - um - we live IN TOWN will a full fenced in back yard. If we put it in the driveway, there would be no place for our cars. I guess we could move the trailer and canoe into the back yard, might have enough room where they sit...need to find a truck to haul it with, too heavy for any of our Jeeps. Need to figure this one out...if we could get it done by early Oct, weather would still be good enough to haul it all up to the cabin before winter sets in (and then we wouldn't have to walk around it all winter). Having a ton of fun with all this dreaming.....now to sit down and be practical  Being practical usually not as much fun as dreaming, lol.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We got a lot of appliances from other peoples upgrades....the wood stove and propane furnace we our own upgrades--the fridge and stove were from BIL...DH is a plumbing and heating guy so we did 95% ourselves---the new driveway and well we rented equipment for /had contractor for well tiles to be set. The roofing we paid to have done as its a very steep pitch. GLAD its done!

Free wood and brush for the goats score!
Just 2 doors down, where my son works---4 truckloads of brush and about 1/2 cord of firewood. My DH tried to drag his behind and not get it but my son and I pushed him. I unloaded 3/4 of it....lest HE have something to gripe about!

My goats are just as round as they are tall today!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm jealous! DH is in manufacturing - no large equipment knowledge (and that is NOT the slope to learn on, lol) and no practical building experience. We can do lots of stuff, and where we are in the middle of the PA mountains there aren't any local codes to deal with.....so we can do lots for ourselves without having to deal with the government.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

View attachment 13938
from the other day!


texasdirtdigger said:


> we drove 210 miles to secure more hay yesterday. Need to get another big order of feed. Ugh!
> Didn't make it by the range.
> 
> Our legendary,texas state fair, starts in 39 days.....it's coming at me fast.
> ...


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

DD got her apartment! She picked up her little girl yesterday, so we have 1 dgd less. DD also brought me 6 buckets from the WalMart bakery. 

Mpillow....what kind of goats do you have? I had alpines and Nubians. I miss them, dh said they would only listen to me. He didn't like the taste of goat milk. I should have a jersey by spring, if not will probably get goats again. 

At one time we raised pigs, meat and egg chickens, goats, rabbits, geese, guineas and my jerseys. I miss my animals. 

Almost got goat pen cleaned up and 1 woodshed ready to fill. Hoping to get all the propane tanks filled by the end of the month and fill in some supply gaps. I have a feeling it's going to be a long cold winter

Jen...at your cabin do you have any springs higher than the house? Our spring is higher, so water is gravity fed and we get good pressure. The spring house and creek are lower, but we always have water. Even during dry times we still get a trickle and it adds up quickly. We have 4/ 55 gallon water buckets. 

Mpillow...right now I don't want to dance with anyone. We've been told we were too strict, not strict enough, didn't allow them to socialize, should have had more control over their friends, etc.... You're right about accountability. Its easier to just blame someone else. My 4 other kids do not have a drug problem. Its also always so much easier to blame the parents.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When dd and foster dd were in alcohol/drug treatment, the first thing they learned was not to place blame on anyone or anything else. Each of the girls went thru treatment twice (not at the same time) at different facilities, but the lessons were basically the same. It was an "interesting" few years and a real learning experience for us as parents. BTW both relapsed several times, but both are sober and responsible women today.

I canned another 11 pints of green beans today which ups my total to 85 pints. I watered the beans, sweet potatoes and tomatoes today so hopefully will get more beans and tomatoes. The sweet potatoes will remain a mystery until harvest which we try to stretch as late as possible. We have old bedspreads that we use to cover the plants to protect from frost and extend the growing time.

As much as we need rain, I have to admit I'm loving the sunny days and being able to hang out laundry and work in the garden everyday. Then I look around and see the effects of the drought and know rainy days are what we desperately need.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow- Looks familiar!!! LOL. 
Our feed store was able to get some really nice Alfalfa. They called us yesterday, and we got another 15 big round bales. Our grain order should be delivered today. That always wears me out!! Those gazillion 50lb bags get HEAVY!! I'll refill the 55gal barrels and fill some additional one's for Winter.

Dh raked up a huge pile of leaves that have already fallen, due to the heat. They now live in he compost pile, and are no longer getting tracked into my house!

Smoked and vac packed 3 racks of Baby Back ribs, and a pork loin.

Mid 90F's today, but alas, our cool weather is about to depart. It is Auguust .
We have cracks in the soil, you can break a hip in!!

Have a good one!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> Jen...at your cabin do you have any springs higher than the house? Our spring is higher, so water is gravity fed and we get good pressure. The spring house and creek are lower, but we always have water. Even during dry times we still get a trickle and it adds up quickly. We have 4/ 55 gallon water buckets.


Lindamarie, does your house seem quiet with one "missing" dgd? I have a friend with many kids and she remarks how quiet the house is when one is gone, lol. My kids seem to be happy to "fill in the missing noise" when the other one is gone.

No, up hill from us it the road, our roof line is about 6' from the guard rail, lol. There is a spring over the hill - or at least there was 25 yrs ago, haven't checked that the pipe is still there. About 5 miles up the road there is a well developed spring that was put in by the CCC boys in the 30's. We can fill up containers there every time we go uptown, just like mom did growing up. Mom has no memory of that one ever being dry. Since we will need to go uptown every time we go in to pick up "fresh" food, it will be an easy thing to do.

DH saw a 3000 gallon drum online last night. It would fit under the cabin with very little work.....he has "grand" dreams, lol. 3000 gallon water drums with a 55 gallon drum set up to catch sediment in the rain water, lol. Since we likely won't be there for more then a week at a time - I doubt we will need 3000 gallons of water (unless we are trying to re-fill the creek).

Hoping to can some salsa today, once we finish school. My check engine light came on yesterday. My Jeep spent last week in the shop and it was the first time I took it out :help: I called them, they said to stop in when I could and they'd check the code. So I need to get there today, too. They are a good shop and make things right, so it shouldn't be a big deal....just a pain in the behind.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pa out playing with his new toy....Fire Dragon propane weed burner. Just a whoosh or two and the huge burn piles are on fire. Wow. Now to tend to the annoying morning glories that self seed on our chain link fence yearly. A few plants might be purty but they reseed with reckless abandon. Grandpa Ott's...beware! 1/3 off at Amazon with free Prime shipping. Had it on my wish list for ages.

Also will tackle the water hemlock issue that has plagued us and our good neighbors which occurred when a slovenly neighbor let it proliferate on his rundown place. Old cow trader with disgusting place. Cows died every week and he just hauled 'em out back. Bought anything no one wanted at the auctions. You never went to his place. Rats would run over your feet and the chickens perched in the kitchen!
They say livestock won't eat it but if you put up hay it is a big problem

Son brought our 1/4 pig over. Bacon way too salty for my taste. His friend used a different meat processor than we do. Put up ground pork so that was good as have a recipe for sausage we really like. Made arrangements for our steer to go next week and neighbor will haul. Need to get him in before deer season starts as they shut down for anything else then. They are building huge new facility so maybe that won't be the case in the future. Really like how they do their meat in the heavy vacumn packaging. They are a really industrious Mennonite family.

Like everyone else, canning continues nonstop. Really don't like canned burger so won't do any of that this year. Do like stew meat. In love with the Fortex pole beans I planted....literally straight 10-12" beans with a great taste. Sure doesn't take many to fill a jar. Will definitely plant again...nice to stand up to pick, too. 

Our weird August heat break set to end with the next week predicted to be in 90's. It was so pleasant to work outdoors and not sweat to death. Fall/winter will be here soon enough and haven't even gotten to firewood yet.

Pa's mom died Monday so sons set to head to Michigan tomorrow to represent our family. Pa unable to handle trip. His health wouldn't take it, I'm sure. 14 hours one way. She was 97 this month. Had Alzheimers residing in nursing home past three years.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Mutti---sorry your husband lost his mom! Alzheimers is an awful hard thing for a family to live thru. Hope your boys have a safe trip.

lindamarie---I originally started with one Nubian and one Alpine...added a couple of registered Nubian bucks over the years and some Saanan as well. Love the crosses as they seem much sturdier! And, we've had every color combo imaginable...moon spots, bellybands and ears of every angle too. My DD12 will drink the milk, the rest of us prefer it cooked, frozen, pudding(popsicles), cheese and yogurt. Just the cooked curds made with vinegar are a big hit...in salads, chili, spaghetti, eggs.....a good meat substitute and easy peasy to make. We also get a dairy bull calf each year to feed surplus too. We don't waste a drop! The manure helps in the garden tremendously and not wet like cows. Its hard to fit a milk cow into the back of my subaru, but I can fit two goat milkers!

I should be stacking wood and picking beans----DH got called into work for my brother today---YAY!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Fess up! Anyone else a Jeckle and Hyde like me??? 

About the end of June beginning of July every year I'm ready to totally give up on gardening and canning. By late June the number of empty jars stacked all over the storage room drives me insane. We start off every year good, but by late December we are giving up at being good and start stashing the empties any old place we can shove them. By April we are down to an almost neat walking path only....by June it's horrid! As July comes on so does the produce....the though of wasting all that good food gets me so I can up a bit. Now, by mid Aug I'm digging in deep corners, looking under everything trying to find at least one more jar, lol. The storage room is free and clear of the jumbled boxes that were just there " the other day". I suddenly get the urge to go and buy more jars. That's easier then getting some of the 17 cases I have in the attic....which are for SHTF, lol. This all "hit me" today when I went downstairs looking for one more pint jar for the salsa. A panic came over me that I needed to buy more jars - then I had the "OMG moment" and realized I was considering buy more of the vary thing I was swearing we had way to many of just a few short weeks ago. Some day I do get why guys can't understand us....some days I can't even understand myself :stars:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't typically post in this thread, but feel some concern for those who are buying and storing wet hay. It's really not a good idea to store wet hay in a barn, especially a wooden barn, because the hay can decompose which causes it to overheat and possibly ignite your barn. 

I was speaking by phone with my brother last week and he was having problems with wet hay. He has it on wagons and can pull it outside if it's overheating. He refuses to sell wet hay to anyone just on the principle of it being dangerous. He's in the hay business and typically sells 2 string small bale alfalfa/thomas combination hay to customers in TN and GA, but not so much this year. He said it's been the worst year for wet hay that he's ever seen in our area. 

If you need more information then do a search for "the consequences of storing wet hay" and I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Appreciate the concern on wet hay! Ours is dry and inspected because goats won't do well or eat moldy hay our barn is very well ventilated as well...My son hays for 3 different farmers and the wet bales are usually fed out to the cows or sold as mulch and left on the hay wagon. Maine has had (until today) a great stretch of dry, low humidity 75 and sunny days---perfect hay making weather!

Jen---I can relate---but I could use some pint jars!!!!---down to 3 cases of quarts stacked in the kitchen---down from 7! I always have 2 cases hanging around for goat milk anyway....I picked enough beans today to fill 1 case....and 7 Q of tomatoes to do. Did my share of the brush and wood. The bugs were ferocious. My grandmother used to say "all bugs bite in August" and I believe her! I think I need a blood transfusion.

DD17 that just got her braces off, now needs wisdom teeth yanked My sister paid for my sons wisdom teeth last year and has offered to pay again:kiss: I'm so grateful! Other people in our financial position seem to get all sorts of state and fed. welfare but we get denied because of a small 401k and life ins. policy of about $10k....I cant understand how it happens unless people are not telling the whole truth.(But I digress!)


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....i think the noise level actually went up with 1 less dgd here!! DH swears he doesn't remember our 5 being as loud. Do you know how far Kix cereal rolls when the box spills? Pretty darn far and there's a lot of those little cereal balls in one box. Once the kids get up, the cats are in hiding.

Mutti....sorry about your husbands mom.

Mpillow....when our DD got her braces off, she also had to have her wisdom teeth removed. She also has a permanent retainer on the bottom. Anyway, the dental school at the university had a sliding fee scale and that's where we went. She had them all pulled at once 3 years ago. Do you have any large university nearby with a dental program? I agree with you, I don't think people are telling the truth. You definitely are making me think about goats again. They have personality. 

I completely understand the jar situation. I told dh I need more, he tells me there are 2 storage buckets full of empties. I guess he forget about all the peaches I just canned. I now have lots of quart jars and not enough pints.

DD got 3 more buckets from WalMart bakery for me today. She has to drive past them on her way to and from work so she doesn't mind to stop in and check. 

My mom called 3x to remind me about a bear attack that happened and to let me know that I live a very hard life and things would be so much better if we just went back to the city. She has actually told me that we live like animals. I don't understand that one. Told her not to worry about bear, ad I got a permit and a bigger rifle. Now she wants to know if we are like the nuts that have guns, live in the woods and fear the government. Probably not a good idea to let her know what's stored in the pantry. 

Dgds are having a ball. The oldest wants to know where my microwave is and how I make toast without a toaster.

Going to clean both wood stoves tomorrow and get laundry done if weather stays nice. Hopefully will have enough tomatoes to can by weekend. Also need to work on stacking firewood and fixing another section of fencing. With all the kids, it takes twice as long to get stuff done. I don't know why with all the help they try to be.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Our Hay is dry, also. We check it out really well. We have been doing this for quite a long time! No worries, Soulsurvivor. Thanks for your message. I hope others see it and heed the consequences of storing wet hay. Your point is very valid.

We are edging back to the 100F's and our drought continues.

Our truckload of grain came. I am so sore from storing all that feed.

Have 3 more cake orders......1 a large bridal, a 200 person anniversary, and a birthday.

Off to the Oncologist, to do labs today.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Watched our neighbors 200 year old barn burn down d/t wet hay. Even the big bales stored outside can catch on fire. Usually have a few fire calls around here every year. Fall is a good time to check any electrical wiring in your barn for rodent damage. Our chimney sweep due to come this month. If you saw the steep pitch of our old farmhouse you'd know why we aren't doing that job ourselves! Even more dangerous since we put on a metal roof.

Sons are having just too much fun with the Fire Dragon! Working on the noxious bramble patches we have everywhere and flamed those never-die morning glories. Think it will be a big help keeping things tidied. Too much brush just harbors more chiggers and ticks. And snakes....

Suppose to hit 90 next 5 days so son out vaccuming pool. Maybe we'll get a few more days of swimming in. Pa still complaining about cost to run but I consider it my 12,000 gallon water storage tank.

For the first time in a month I don't have tomatoes ripening on every flat surface. Yipee. Sick of 'em. Actually ate at the table last night. Ran out of pints long ago; don't know where they all went. Kids always bring back their jars. Guess I'll hit Dollar General for some tomorrow as this new variety of pole beans are producing like crazy. 

Steer has appt. for Monday. And defrost the freezer. ugh. Will have to do some quickie repairs on barn so we can corral him Sunday night. People talk about their sweet Jersey cows but my Joy is a barn buster!!! Granted our barn is old and shabby but she doesn't have to help it fall down. When we got our metal roof on house the brave fellas clambered all over the barn and nailed down any loose places in the metal. Oh to be young like that again! Loose your roof, loose your building as many old places around us clearly show. Standing 25 years when we came here and now fallen down.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Took a good look at the "extra" section in our food storage. That's the area we keep the one can of this and two cans of that - For example we don't usually eat green chili's, but two cans could change a "same old" meal into something "exotic" (lol, yeah we need to get out more). Anyways I realized I could do a bit of condensing and make some more space. Ended up with enough room to fit yesterday's 13 pts of salsa....and a bit more room to space! Seems one chore will lead to another some days. Started cleaning up the piles in there. My girls and I just got back from dropping off 3 boxes of glass jars and 1 box of plastic jars at the recycling, not to mention a bunch of now empty boxes. Why do I have a need to keep every jar that comes into the house??? I did save a few of the small ones for dried herbs and such - but 3 boxes FULL? I need to get a better handle on what appears to be an obsession, lol. 

Next I want to go sweep that floor....then I really need to get to canning tomatoes.

YEAH, my girlfriend just called. She went to pick up peaches (they order them from some wholesaler). She asked me this morning if I'd like a box if she could get an extra one. She just called, she was able to get an extra!! Last year they couldn't get extras. She's going to stop by in a few minuted with 2/3 of a bushel (the size of the boxes) for $18. The going rate at the local orchard is $14 a peck. Forget the tomatoes....I'm canning peaches!!:sing:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....hope your floor doesn't get as sticky as mine did doing peaches.

Going out to cut firewood, then clean from top to bottom. Need to organize loft, as I still have jars if peaches and beets to put away.

Kids are gone and I need to keep busy and try not to worry. Very quiet here


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....hope your floor doesn't get as sticky as mine did doing peaches.

Going out to cut firewood, then clean from top to bottom. Need to organize loft, as I still have jars if peaches and beets to put away.

Kids are gone and I need to keep busy and try not to worry. Very quiet here &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Been a few years since I have done peaches, but if memory serves me correctly...it will take 2-3 washings to get the "sticky" off the floor, lol. Since my floor is badly in need of a wash now, I'll just put it off a few more days. 

Looks like the peaches need a few more days to ripen on the counter, need to find some paper bags to speed up the process. Tomatoes sauce with basil is boiling down as I type, instead.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I canned 4 Q of tomatoes and made a big spaghetti sauce for tonight. Got the beans all tipped and tailed and kitchen cut and into the fridge until tonight/tomorrow...its hot here today and my little AC just won't handle the extra heat of canning. Did not do any wood because of the heat/humidity, plus since my back is better I'm fearful of pushing too much and being miserable again! 

My sister had some peaches given to her from a friend's tree and my sister tree will be ready the end of the month...she likes to share:angel: Last night I gave her some green beans for dilly beans as her pole beans are just blossoming....hope the frost holds off for her crop to come in...Tomorrow needs to be a bill pay/back to school/paperwork day...wood and pick the garden.

I wish there were some of those Amish stores around here. There is one way North of me but mostly beans and grains....a clan of Amish in Clinton that my husband knows---they will speak with my husband but not to me and the girls??? It's weird.

Enjoy the quiet, Lindamarie! Hope the kids are safe.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

You ladies are so busy......This is the first Summer in 12 yrs, I have not canned fervently.. Still messing with the house rehab. 

I spoke with a "like minded" friend yesterday. We have made plans to do a lot of Fall canning.
I wish we had Amish or Mennonite stores here, too.

The Peaches I have priced are $65 a case:grumble:
The critters got most of mine this year. The Plums, too.

Dh is working around the farm this week.......there is always something that needs to be done"right now".

I have a catering event to prep for tomorrow and a cake to bake for delivery. Plus working my regular job.

I have an auto-ship from Amazon coming. Paper products. Sure makes thing easier.

Have a good one!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like I have been living in the dark ages....what are swagbucks, autoship from amazon. Now don't laugh so hard that you wet your pants....i have never ordered anything from amazon, never been on craigs list. Ok, you can laugh.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Swagbucks is a website that is an advertising/survey/search engine conglomerate?....that awards its currenecy (swagbucks) that can be turned in for Amazon gift cards, walmart,kmart, home depot...etc.
It requires good antiviral software on your pc...some companies will track and place cookies etc...for me its a that little bit of extra money that keeps toilet paper/catfood/dogfood/groc.deals coming into the house.
http://frugalday.com/misc/what-is-swagbucks/ might explain it a little better...also there is a swagbucks thread in the work at home section.here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-amazon-gift-cards-extra-money-round-iii.html

Amazon has coupons and that makes the toilet paper a deal by the case usually...subscribe and save is an automatic shipping that reoccurs in 1-6months depending on what you choose, and you can cancel it easy enough under my account section.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

7 qt of peaches, 5 pints of peach butter and one pie made. I'll leave the rest of the peaches for fresh eating (about 15, not counting what we ate this morning). Have a chicken on the smoker, I think I'll dab some of the left over peach butter on it when I move it to the grill (I have about 1/2 c to "dispose" of). Ran the kids to the boy scout and girl scout stores. I picked up all the patches and badges the girls will need for this coming year. Son pick up his first year chaplain's assistant "thing" he earned at camp. I think that means I'm ready for this "year" to start......well at least all the boxes are ticked, not too sure my brain is ready, lol.

Last night we went to my folk camper to see what we could scavenge out of it for the cabin. Their camper has a terminal leak. Now I have phone calls out to see if we can find someone that can then haul it to the "trailer graveyard". If we can't find someone, then we will have to leave it in tacked so my folks can sell it for a few $'s. The campground say hunters come through at the end of the season every year looking to see if they can pick up a trailer for about $500 for hunting from during the winter. We have a nice list of what we think we can pull out and use (sink, fridge, microwave, stove/oven, etc)....hope it all works out!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Whew, I pooped. After DH & I had dinner, I launched into a luncheon I am catering tomorrow. 10 Racks of BB Ribs in the smoker.....Thank goodness I already had the rub in them! I made a gi-normous Double Crusted Apple Cobbler. It is baking away right now. Potato's are peeled and soaking in a cold bath. All ingredients are minced and ready. Cole Slaw grated. Rancho Beans.......Thank goodness I had canned Dry Pinto's...That made things really fast. Yeast Roll Dough wrapped in Saran and waiting for it's secong rise. Have the BBQ Sauce made.

Just got a quick shower...I was burning alive...Humidity is soppy and 100F today....UGH!

Thought I' check in. Havre a nice nite!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Man TDD, just reading what you did is enough for me to want to take a nap!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Yesterday I finally got all the peaches, beans and beets that I had canned put away in the pantry. Also got the supplies that we had picked up from sams 3 weeks ago put away. Cleaned out the loft and found 6 boxes of regular jar flats. 

With no little people around I mopped entire cabin, granted its not that big. Want to get all the windows washed soon and since we are passive solar there's alot of windows.

DH was having a good day, and worked in garden and then straightened up woodshed. Actually I think we are just trying to keep real busy and try not to worry about kids. It is very quiet though which is kind of nice.

Raining today, so plan on getting a co-op order together, need to make some bread and maybe work on my loom. DH and I are also going to discuss how many chickens we are going to get and dairy goats versus my jersey. But first more coffee without Kix cereal thrown around the kitchen.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lindamarie said:


> Yesterday I finally got all the peaches, beans and beets that I had canned put away in the pantry. Also got the supplies that we had picked up from sams 3 weeks ago put away. Cleaned out the loft and found 6 boxes of regular jar flats.
> 
> With no little people around I mopped entire cabin, granted its not that big. Want to get all the windows washed soon and since we are passive solar there's alot of windows.
> 
> ...


So here's my take on the cow vs goat discussion. A jersey cow in milk, tested(Johnes?) and non mastitic is $1000 or more...requires a trailer to move her. Copious amounts of milk and butter...copious amounts of hay in winter. On the same feed bill you can have 5 goats...and the same amount of milk. If one cow gets sick you have lost your drink machine....if one goat gets sick you still have 4 others. And personality and dry poop wins for the goat category too. However, with your acreage (78?) cows may be doable. My husband grew up in town of Blue Ridge(VA) and I've seen how overgrown it gets! Goats would do some serious clearing. You could always get a just born heifer and bottle raise her to be as sweet as a peach on the goats milk. You could raise her a boyfriend the same way and butcher/sell once he has serviced the heifer.

DH is home today and the weather is perfect for doing wood...he better get moving:viking:

Did 7 Q of beans last night...My second planting is starting to come in...picked one layer of red tomatoes (banana box)

TDD---my mom used to cater antique auction houses when I was 12-14 years old....I loved it! Wish I could pop in and help you out! We made about 100 pies a week for 2 auctions and then a couple different entrees and drinks. It was fun! (And the leftovers weren't bad either!)

Must keep chugging along...winter is creeping up on me!:shocked:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

BIL said the funeral home for my MIL had a call from someone who had seen her obituary and thought she knew me. They gave me her name/number and it turned out to be my cousin who I hadn't seen in over 30 years! What a super phone visit we had. Little did she know she is the reason I'm on the farm today. My twin sis and I went to her family' dairy farm every summer for a week. Never wanted to go back home. Always told my folks I was gonna marry a farmer! Well, he wasn't but he wanted to be one, too so it was a perfect match. Within two years of marrying we bought 20 acres and the farming adventure began....and continues on 120 acres here in the Ozarks.

At cousin Annie's farm this city girl watched her Aunt Doris walk barefoot into the chicken house, grab a chicken, wring its neck and clean it for supper. Helped with haying. Watched my uncle shoot the collie after it ran in front of the sickle bar mower and lost a leg. Drank real milk although my mom always sent milk for us as my dad had contacted undulant fever(brucellosis) in the Phillipines in the war from raw milkand she was so afraid we'd get sick.

The things you see and do in childhood are well planted even though you may not think so . Three of my four sons hated working in the garden yet they all have gardens now! We were the crazy ones in the family who moved to the country but now so many want to move to the country. 

Off the subject of what 's on your to do list but just one of those little surprizes in life that bring you delight. Still busy canning tomatoes and picking beans. Pa and son checked bees yesterday and really building up bringing in lots of pollen for feeding the brood. Kinda mixed up in the timing but will make sure they have enough honey stores or else feed them come late winter so, hopefully, will be able to split come spring.



Gonna take a road trip tomorrow and see if the grape stands are open up on I-44. Looks like we will have a fair crop this year of our own but would like to put up a lot of juice. May hit the Amish auction next week,too and see what they have. Even if you don't buy anythng it is horse and buggy heaven for someone who no longer has a horse of her own.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Picked and canned another 11 pints of beans today. I think my total count is now 87 pints so there is a good chance I'll get my 90 pints! The Mexican bean beatles have arrived so that may be the end of this year's beans. If the beatles get bad, I will pull the plants, chop and compost them. I really hope I am able to can at least one more batch plus I'd like to leave the plants to dry seed for next year.

I have tomatoes that could be processed, but they will have to wait until Monday as we're going to visit dh's aunt and uncle tomorrow. They still live in their own home about 45 minutes from us. Dh and I each have only one aunt left and neither are well. In fact, my aunt who will be 90 on the 27th is in a nursing home and on hospice.

My neighbor's grandson gave her a huge cabbage and my neighbor gave me half of it. I fixed a lovely slaw for supper which hardly made a dent so I'm thinking I may can some slaw. Dh doesn't much like the canned slaw but I think its great. I think he doesn't like the vinegar taste so I'm thinking I could rinse the canned slaw and put on the creamy dressing he likes. My cabbages are pathetic. One has split already after we had that little shower last week.

I have a bucket of cucumbers that I need to do something with, but I'm not sure what. Maybe another batch of dill relish otherwise it will be the compost bin. Zucchini is still coming on and those are either give aways or compost as I'm zucchinied out.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow - I'd glady take your help! I NEED your help!!
This is my busy season. I also work a full time job..... that has nothing to do with cooking!
Many times, I wil stay up all night long.....and sometimes the next on the big event pushes.

Jen -I make Granola for Retail. 500 - 1000 lbs, consistently, I have a commerical kitchen, I go to. Somethings are done here....if they are legal.

I bake and Cater alot of Weddings, Anniversary, Holiday paties, etc.
The Holiday season, sends me on {{{TILT}}}. I make more pies, cakes, breads, rolls, sweet breads and rolls, than I can count.
I just did an inventory on my pie pans, boxes, etc... to make sure I had plenty.

I will start Tamalies very soon and make 100's of dozens. Really.

That leaves me precious little time. That is why I have taken pause on prepping and have been working feverishly on my house and sewing studio.

Granted, I won't have much time to sew or quilt......I so want to get it put together.

We we able to get 24 cords of wood winter before last....it is sheltered......so, that is one Winter chore that is blessedly taken care of!!

I need to send some time making fire starters. I am able to get tons of used wax.... from the wedding candles.

And hopefully a Fall garden and Fall canning........And the State Fair....and........

lindamarie.....enjoy your quiet time.

Mutti - Very sorry about your MIL ((hugs))).
I love those off the interstate, back road, step back in time trips.

My Amazon auto ship paper order came. I have taken to storing that stuff in 55 gal barrels.....and out of my house....sure freed up a lot of room.

I will get my dog food auto ship next week.

I must go and do some more product inventory......Ya'll have a productive day

MGM - Check in MISSY!!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow...need to pick your brain about dairy goats. Its been about 4 years since I last had them. Youngest DD (23), wants to move to Maine. She says it doesn't get too much snow. We used to live in Vermont, I need to find the photos and refresh her memory. So, how much snow do you get?

TDD...willing to come help with cooking. I just got done doing all the laundry from dgds. I have no washer so all by hand, plunger and washboard. Cooking definitely sounds easier. Besides, I haven't been un Texas since stationed at ft. Sam Houston for medical training.

Haven't heard from DD or sil, hope all is okay. It is definitely quiet, still finding toys under the couch. Trying not to worry keeping busy. This time of year so much to do. I always feel like we never have enough wood put up. Haven't seen yogi for a couple of weeks, guess he figured I had enough on my plate. I have been getting some target practice in though, just in case.

Haven't eaten meat in 23 years but lately really been wanting a bacon sandwich, or chicken, or burger. You get the picture. I cook meat for dh he's not a veggie. Plus we have deer everywhere and it would be free meat. What do you think?

Well off to turn the compost and check garden. Fresh tomato goes good with bacon sandwich&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I went to the cake supply store yesterday, to stock up on flavorings, oils,etc......$265.00 :huh:. They have gone up $1.50 on most everything. Believe me...I looked it up when I got home........I was shocked. I will have to make it up in my prices, unfortunately.

Last night, we went to an Antiques Auction, it was fun, we had front row seats, and we picked up a few things.....but, it went on and on for hours. We finally bailed out.

Still sweltering here.....101F yesterday and the next week promises to be even hotter.

lindamarie....Ummmmmmm baaaacon.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Love BLT sandwiches....but I try to use bacon sparingly, more like a seasoning!

Love deer meat, it was our only meat when the kids were little! I prefer to make it all into burger or sausage and put into soups/stews and sauces. It stretches the meat and you don't get overpowered and turned off by the wild flavor.

Snow...LOL it depends...some years we get 30 inches sometimes near 100 inches. If your DD wants a decent job, Maine is NOT the place unless she is a nurse. Homes 2-3 bdrm are $1000 amonth plus heat another $2000 for oil heat.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lindamarie - Venison isn't meat....it's nectar of the gods, so you can eat as much as you want and still be a vegetarian  Although, the thought of BLT's has me drooling....and we just had them for lunch yesterday! They are my favorite "light" sandwich.....Ruben's are my all time favorite sandwich - but too heavy for summer eating.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Finally....got the boy to fire up the chainsaw and the pull cord wouldn't retract....I have a very REAL fear of freezing my butt off this winter...between DH slothfulness and things breaking.... Our backup chainsaw became a parts saw this Spring:hair

Got 6 more quarts of beans done, dug another tire of red taters (even better than #1 and we lost a couple to mice!) so I made a small corn chowder, DH is brewing a chili, and I made a batch of zuke/banana muffins and a loaf of zuke/banana bread with some free duck eggs(rich). Got a quart and a half of berry sauce and a pie from our berries, bartered blueberries from our butcher, and some pick overs from the food pantry.

Tomatoes are ready to do...

My barter with the butcher was 1/2 gallon of green and yellow beans all cut and ready, 6 eggs, and a zucchini and 2 gluten free doggy food samples for his beagle. He gave us a quart of clam chowder, 5 homemade beer brats (DELISH btw), and a quart of blue berries. I think I did well!:happy2:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Spent today doing more laundry, weather was nice. All that's left is sheets and they are getting done tomorrow. DH finished burying the water line between the kitchen and bathroom, no more frozen lines hopefully. Yippie. I love it when he has good, no pain or not much pain days. 

Haven't been off our road for 2 weeks. Sil picked kids up at blacktop. I live being home. DH says I get "bushy" when I'm in too long. It's great having a well stocked pantry and root cellar and not having to worry about grocery stores. 

Mom called me today, asked what I was doing. Told her laundry, she told me again. I explained to her that I do it by hand and it takes awhile. She then told me to go to the laundromat. Nearest laundromat is 100 miles round trip ( same for WalMart, sams, bigger town, etc). Its takes us 45 minutes minimum to drive our 3 mile dirt road on a good day and deal with the 3 gates, then its another 20-30 minutes to the bottom of the mountain. So far about 75 minutes to go 13 miles (our driveway to bottom of mountain), then add another 45 minutes to town where laundromat is. So far about 2 hours just driving, not counting time to do laundry and then driving back home, doing the gates. I tried to tell her it's easier to do it here. She also wants to know when we are going to run the power lines out here. Haha. Like we can just pull about $45,000-$50,000 dollars out of our back pockets. Her parting comment is always the same...you weren't raised like this and you have such a hard life. She did mention yogi, told her I keep the rifle next to the clothespin basket.

DH says that bacon would make the Dali lama become a meat eater. I am probably the only veggie that butchered chickens, and raised pigs for family food.
Am definitely considering getting a deer permit. DH has never hunted and he doesn't think he could do it. I'm pretty sure I could. Explained to him how much groceries are going up, we have at least 4 deer everyday in the field. As dgd would say...shoot it and put it in a jar so we can eat it.

Tomorrow going to cut firewood and tag trees. Really need to clean root cellar out and get ready for storing apples. We have 1 tree that's doing great and 2 others ok. We discussed getting my goats back, dh doesn't mind either way jersey or goats. He says animals only listen to me anyway. A pig would take care of extra milk and provide some bacon&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LIndamarie, have you ever tried this with your mom. "Mom, your so right, I wasn't raised like this. Instead as an adult I CHOOSE to live like this. It's it wonderful that in the 21st century we are allowed to change our lot in life and live like we want to, instead of having to live like we were raised!" Of course said in your best cheerleader voice - full of excitement.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Whew, I pooped.


 TMI, TMI, TMI!!!!!!! LOL!  I just couldn't resist pickin' on someone besides Jen for a funny typo. 



Texasdirtdigger said:


> MGM - Check in MISSY!!!!


Yes, Ma'am, checking in! I've been crazy busy with family lately. First I had my older dd spend the night last week with her 2 kids. We had been garage saling on Sunday, and figured out a time for a good visit before the kids go back to school.  Oh, we had fun...took the kids swimming at the river both days, played a lot of Uno, and fired up the charcoal BBQ (Smith and Wesson .22, found at Goodwill and works like a dream) to cook up 3 family packs of steak. When I have charcoal going, I cook everything in sight until the coals are cold! Cooked up enough for that night's dinner, and the rest to a medium rare/rare for reheating later. Most went in the freezer and I've been pulling it out a steak at a time since then. Yum!! Much better flavor than the gas grill. 

Wed, when we got back from the river, my ds was at my house, cutting down standing dead trees and cutting it up in rounds for firewood. Yay! He split the rounds at least in half for me, too. It was also handy that he came up that day, as he could take my dd and grands home with him that night, saving me a trip to town. I was exhausted by then, so I was happy to save myself a 55 mile round trip. They live next to each other on the "family compound", so it was no problem.

Saturday morning, I got a text from my son saying "on our way", and when he arrived, he had 2 of his 3 kids with him, my dgd Lindsay and little Guppy! Linds hasn't been to Gramma's house in ages. She used to stay for 3-4 days at a time when she was little, but after her parents divorced, it was much harder to make arrangements as she spends every other week with her mom in the summer and most weekends during the school year. Anyway, I was happy to offer to take them overnight! I helped ds with the firewood some, but mostly I played with the grands.  

DS cut up all the downed trees in the woods Saturday and Sunday. I helped move firewood Saturday until time to go to our family get-together. It was in honor of my cousin who died earlier this summer, but was NOT a funeral (I have a funeral phobia, so it was an important distinction to me). My ds hates funerals just as much or more than I do, and wouldn't go - he stayed and worked on my firewood while the grands and I went to the picnic. 

We had SUCH fun at the picnic. I saw old friends and shirt-tail relatives that I hadn't seen for years, got to look at old pics that my older sister brought, and just had fun visiting until it was time to go to Grange that night. By then, Guppy was wearing out, so we came home instead. She'd been so good all day, happy and toddling around smiling and jabbering away at everyone (I'm not sure what language she speaks, but I'm pretty sure it's not English, lol). Everyone was asking if she was always that easy-going, and yes, she usually is a very happy baby! 

Yesterday, ds came back up and we worked on firewood again while Guppy napped and Lindsay played in the house with her (it was a showery day). I rolled huge rounds through the brush to the back of the truck where ds split them and we both loaded them in the truck, brought then to my yard and threw them in a huge pile. When he finally tired out, he took the girls home and I laid down for a rest. He wore me out! That boy (32, but still my boy) has a lot more muscle and energy than this ol' woman, lol!

After I rested up a bit and had some dinner, I started knocking together another woodshed out of pallets. I'm nearly done with the first couple sections - the plan for today is to finish the rest of the shed, especially the roof, and start spitting and stacking wood. There is a pile out in my yard that is easily 2 cords, and there's plenty more standing dead wood and downed trees left out there for next weekend. 

Oh, when I was buying all that sirloin steak, I also picked up half gallon canning jars for $7.98 a case of 6! Winco had them on sale. They are usually $12 a case, when you can find them at all, so I snapped up 4 cases. I am now wishing I'd bought even more of them, so I hope they have them in stock and still on sale next time I am in town.

Along with working on the woodshed and firewood, I need to take the truck down to the park (3 miles by road from here) to get some buckets of sand and hopefully fill up a whole lot of buckets with water. I need to do laundry and I'm out of "town water". I aim to ask one of the campers at the park if they'd mind me hooking a hose to the water faucet at their camp space (the vacant spaces' faucets are usually locked) and fill my buckets. I need the sand to finish setting my patio bricks and to put in between the bricks. I'd like to get the patio finished off this week. Right now, most of the patio is finished and level, but there is about a 2'x3' section where I didn't level the pavers very well - I just needed to get them in place so I could get the 2x lumber placed correctly around the patio (future sunroom floor) so the work I had done would stay put.

Mpillow, that load of hay looks nice! It's been so dry here that I'm having to hay my horse this month...not uncommon in this area in August and September, actually. Everyone thinks of the PNW as a rainy, gloomy place, but we usually have about 3 months with little to no rain. We've had a few showers this year, but never enough to eliminate having to water the garden. I think I have enough hay on hand to carry Winnie through till next year and I was able to get a good price on it delivered out of the field.

Soulsurvivor, thank you for posting a reminder about wet hay and the dangers it poses. I remember watching a neighbor's barn burn when I was a kid - wet hay caused it. It was a beautiful old barn. The pole barn that replaced it? Not so much!

TDD, hope your labs are all perfect!

eta: Have the first 8'x4' woodshed finished except for the plywood on the roof - came in to rest up and then I need to start taking apart the goat shed for the plywood I need. I'm re-using a lot of building materials, so everything takes me 3x as long...gotta pull nails, staples, etc before I can make use of the wood! I got the night off work again tonight and no call, either, so I can work either till dark, or until I can't move any more, lol!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It is hot, hot, hot here and still dry. I watered tomatoes, sweet potatoes and green beans just before sunset yesterday. Probably need to water every day with this heat, but its too expensive. Every third day is about all I feel able to "spend". 

Just finished processing 7 quarts and 5 pints of tomato juice. Not all the jars have sealed so I may need to re-process 3 jars. If my feet get rested enough, I may do a batch of slaw in a bit. It feels good to add more filled jars to the larder! Tomorrow I'm going to be at the office most of the day and will grocery shop before I come home. 

We visited dh's aunt & uncle on Saturday. I took them a loaf of zucchini bread and they were so happy to get it. His aunt doesn't cook any more. I know she has health issues but I think her biggest issue is depression. My late m-i-l suffered from depression and I'm seeing similar attitudes/comments from dh's aunt (m-i-l's sister). I commented that a lot of her physical issues could be related to sitting too much and that it might be better for her to move around more. Later I noticed that when she did get up and walk into the other room she was more cheerful and upbeat than she was while sitting. If we were closer, I would take food to them on weekends when they don't get meals on wheels.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I got the tomatoes done....got 2 cases of canned stuff into my storage rm and all old stuff rotated up...I have 81 quarts of green and yellow beans and 54 quarts of tomatoes plus today's (like to be near 100 for both!) Looks like I need to can up some kidney beans and baked beans soon! Plenty of jams/jellies/fruit sauces. Store Canned peas and more canned peas...must have been a wicked sale?! Enough canned milk to start another calf! That's a gallon a day for 7-8 weeks....:shocked:
This morning after milking, DD and I swamped out the trash stall of the woodshed. My DH has an aversion to going to the dump....what a stinking freaking mess! Got the boy to haul it off after it was re-bagged...

I have a confession to make....DH's chili last night sucked:indif: There is nothing I hate more than picky eaters....so shame on me!!! He used store bought sausage and meat, one bite and I was all set with the grease and the flavor. I have spoiled myself with homegrown beef and lean sausage! ((So I had zuke bread and ice cream instead))


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Dragging butt today....summer snuck back in the door without asking - hot and humid (for the North) here. DS did get his braces off  Dentist "does it up big" too, HUGE mylar balloon that plays "Celebrate good time" (Yeah the one by Kool and the Gang....lol showing my age here) when you bump it and a bag full of all the things the kids miss most when in braces - bubble gum, Twix bars, Cracker Jacks, etc.

I spent a bunch of time running around while the kid was in the chair (2 hr appt). Once home and spent the rest of the day waiting for a shipping label from Ruger that never came. Called them again tonight, I have a long and "odd" email address.....letters much have gotten transposed. I have it now, so I can now run the the UPS depot tomorrow afternoon and ship my gun in. The rest of my "to do" list has now been erased by other meetings. I start at the vet then off to Park Day's (homeschool group meet up) then home for a quick lunch. Then the additions that came up tonight to tack on: off to a Lego Parents meeting finally to the UPS depot and try to get home in time to cook a decent supper. We'll be eating late, lol. Not sure when the kids will get school done in all that.....we had today off to celebrate the end of braces....need to get something done tomorrow.

Wednesday I'm going NOWHERE! I have a freezer full of fruit that I want to turn into jam. I'm putting my foot down and doing it Wednesday :runforhills:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:Ha ha!! And, I can't go back and edit it!! You caught me, Ms. Mary!!! I am shocked Jen didn't catch it!!!! Go ahead and make fun.......Karma......just sayin!!

I have a 14" Pineapple Upside Down cake, just taken from the oven. 2 - 10" Pineapple Upside down cakes finishing up...........my house smells Heavenly!!!! They are all going to the same celebration. 
How I love my Cast Iron Skillets!!!:bow: Wish I could use them for everything I bake.

DH went to a Antiques Auction tonight.....I grabbed a Sub Sandwich for my dinner...girls night ....all by myself!!

I received a go-ahead for a wedding I bid on recently. Prime Rib with a manned carving station for 500. I also got the 7 tier cake !! WOOP, WOOP!!! It will be taller than I am!! hee hee!!! This is going to be a VERY High Style event. The only problem.....it's right before the Christmas Holiday.....when I am already slammed. ..........So, when I start losing it....you guys talk me down!!!! It is a dream gig....I just had to get it!!.......Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:Ha ha!! And, I can't go back and edit it!! You caught me, Ms. Mary!!! I am shocked Jen didn't catch it!!!! Go ahead and make fun.......Karma......just sayin!!


LOL...well Jen didn't catch it for the same reason she makes so many funny typo's. I read what it was supposed to mean not what it actually said, LOL! 

So you'll be slammed at Christmas time......maybe you can find a culinary student that would like to intern for a few weeks during break??? Give them some "real world" experiance and you an extra hand. Do you have culinary arts in the high schools down there? Might be a source for a sous chef. Even a first year kid could do something to help....even if it was just grease the pans, playing fetch, and cleaning up.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Yep - I often hire 1yr newbies. It's a control thing....My name is on the event..... So, I am a tornado. I hire from the local colleges, for runners and brawn.

The cakes are the thing that eats up my time.........I make all the gumpaste flowers, etc. Takes hours and hours and hours. I will have at least 90 hours in that cake. And, of course, it has to be transported........that alone, can add years to your life!!!!

I don't advertise....it is a word of mouth referral.......So, it has to be perfect!!:cowboy:


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Made 7 pints of salsa last night. I have a glass cooktop stove and I am concerned about processing jars for more than 5-10 minutes. I do jam for 10 and never had a problem but the salsa calls for 40 minutes. I will just put the jars in the freezer - they all sealed sitting on the counter but I don't want to take a chance and make someone sick! Did a Sam's Club run last week and ended up switching our DISH to Direct TV. They had a special for Sam's members that was good for us. 
We got more stations, $25 off for the first year, and a cheaper price the 2nd year locked in for life. Our Verizon internet price is also locked for life which helps with budgeting now that DH is retired. Very hot and dry this week, no rain for 24 days, but glad it is August not June like last year. We have one more watering for the garden from the water storage then we will see what happens. DH dug the potatoes, carrots and onions already and the fall plantings are probably not going to make it.
Right now we are just watering tomatoes, peppers, zucchini, and pumpkins. Farmers' Almanac predicting a bad winter. Does anyone notice signs in nature that agrees with this? Our REMC offered a free home inspection last year on our all electric home. DH was still working so we were able to replace our washer and refrigerator and have more insulation put in the attic and crawl space. Our electric bill has not gone down due to price hikes but the usage has dropped significantly. Definitely worth the price we paid for the upgrades.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't know if its a sign of early winter or the stress of drought, but leaves are turning and some falling at least a month ahead of time. I grow a climbing variety of pinto beans that dry on the fence. Usually they aren't ready before the end of September but I started picking two days ago. The pods are well filled so I'm puzzled on whether it is a sign of early winter or drought.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

A few of our maples have had red leaves for a month! (shudders)

Soaked some kidneys last night and canned them off today. Paid bills/made phone calls during the 90 min process time.

Need to pick tomatoes again. (and whatever else corn, beans, cukes, zukes)

Getting the boy ready for college. DD starts her senior year of HS this year with 3 college classes---she will be staying with my sister most of the time because we do not have internet access at home and less distractions and more "help" from my sister and her DH.
My husband gets frustrated with her asking to go to the library...so its just better this way.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Our leaves are just dying from the drought....we have been raking leaves for a month. Though............The Farmers Almanac says it is gonna be a "BRUTAL" winter. yikes!

I got a call the Pineapple Cakes were a great success!! I am going to start baking for the next big 80th BD cake this weekend.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow....my dh loves going to the dump just so he can see if there's anything he can bring home. As long as I never ask him to do milking or butcher a chicken he's pretty good.

Weather had been cooler than normal here and leaves are starting to turn, usually we don't see color till around end of September. I told dh I want plenty of wood in the woodshed. Like you mpillow, I am always afraid of freezing.

Had a real #**%&# day today. Loaded our farm vehicle up with the rest of DD things that she stored here while waiting for apartment. Backed up out of driveway and something didn't feel right, pull back in pop hood, no brake fluid and line leaking. Walk 2 1/2 miles to where my Suzuki is parked so that we can go to Dr appt, get brake parts and run errands. Saw yogis prints along the way. Get to car and start driving, hear squeaking. Brakes on this one going. Pick up brakes and fluid for both vehicles and head off to do errands. Thrift stores...some good buys on clothes for dgds, nice wooden train table and lots of tracks, trains etc for 3.00, boots for dh, some kitchen odds. Start out again and hear squealing when I go to shift gears. Make it to garage, clutch is bad. Went to advance got part and our mechanic can't get to it till this weekend. At least we made it home, shifting was interesting. Oh and water at spring decided to act up yesterday, so we are down to a trickle. I have at least 100 pounds of tomatoes to can. I don't think this day could have been any worse.

By the time I got to Kroger I had had enough. I broke down and bought bacon. Tomorrow morning I will indulge for the first time in 23 years. 

I should have just kept my butt back here in the woods.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OMgoodness - linda marie...More (((HUGS))).
Enjoy that bacon!

I just hope we get to have a nice Fall season. It usually goes from sweltering to very cold. 
Another week of 100plus temps.......no rain.

I have an Oncologist appt today........Everyone keep me in your prayers.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd... Lots and lots and lots of prayers, hugs and happy good thoughts for you today&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55356;&#57146;&#55356;&#57146;&#55356;&#57146;&#55356;&#57146;&#55357;&#56358;&#55357;&#56358;&#55357;&#56358;&#55356;&#57153;&#55356;&#57153;&#55356;&#57153;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Canning day :Bawling: it's not supposed to be this hot and humid in this part of Ohio this time of year. OK....got that out of my system, time to put on my big girl panties and deal with it, lol.

Starting off with jam.....I can do batches of that between lessons with my kids. I have 5 pints and one 1/2 pint of blueberry jam in the caner (that's 2 batches). Next is "range berry"....will do at least two batches of that as well (2 c mulberry, 2 c raspberry, and c 2 blueberries per batch). Hopefully that will give me back my freezer, lol. need to head to the dollar store for cheap mustard. I'm out (we don't care for the yellow stuff) and need it to make the hot pepper mustard sauce. I've never made it before but DH has had it at church pot lucks. I don't have many hot banana peppers (calls for 34) so I'm going to substitute in some jalapeno's. Not sure how many....going to wing it. DS is here to be my taste tester - he and DH are the only ones that will likely eat it, lol. Then if time allows.....quick sauerkraut...the kind you do in jars on the counter for a few days then can up. If I don't sleep well tonight then there is something wrong, lol... DH is out of town, so sleeping hasn't come naturally.

This Syria things bother's me. DH isn't here so I need to "wing" what our response is alone. I am down to a 1/2 tank of gas.....think I'll go buy 2 more gas cans then fill it all up. DH won't be completely thrilled with more gas cans but he won't get mad either. Think I'll shift some $, too..... Rather do something before a "rush".... main stream news media is even mentioning this could but a "booger in the works".


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

TDD---prayers for you!

lindamarie----our vehicles have had check engine light on all summer...we had the brake lines and exhaust done in the Subaru--$1k and now the gas filler pipe is rusted and the truck has a leaking master cylinder. I need a goat buggy!

Its sticky hot here too! and SYRIA doesnotsound any different then any of the other muslim countries we've involved ourselves with....unless we actually play to win we will never overcome the regions religious mental difficulties. Either way we will pay a price to be sure as will the common people of the area.

Truck is full....my car is not and my heating oil is low (hot water). I can heat water on the stove if need be and fill solar shower....our income thus far this year is right at $10k...its hard to find anything extra! and the tax bill and ins. are due next month--about $3500 total....we have saved for that along the way. 

Times are scary... Farmers Almanac says we are in for a colder than usual winter...I'm glad as it will kill off some of the bug pests I've had---ticks in particular.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I'm must be on the right track, LOL. At the gas station there were four cars filling up gas cans as well as tanks, lol. Not bad for a 6 pump station in a farming suburb. Of course as soon as we got home DS found an empty gas can in the shed, since prices jumped $0.20 overnight I guess I'll head out and fill that one up later. That should give us enough "canned gas" to get us to the cabin is need be.

Mpillow, I agree for the most part on Syria. The only difference I see with them from other counties of that region is they have a very active "hacker group". They could get into stuff that could mess us up for years. So far that haven't done too much damage....but if they worm their way into a bank, it could be a domino effect with other banks. I don't even think it would have to be a US bank to "make a mes". How likely that is to happen...I have no idea. 

AMEN on a cold winter getting rid of some bugs! I could handle that, I bought everyone extra long johns a year ago 

I forgot the hardware store had a sale starting today on canning jars.....I had to feed my obsession, lol. 2 more cases of pints, 1 of quarts and one box of my favorites - the pint and a halves. Wish those came in a full dozen!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Both vehicles have almost full gas tanks. Isn't always that way, fill the tanks and they break down. Anyway, going to fill an empty gas cans here before taking Suzuki to garage. Have extra propane and wood cook stove. Told dh I want to pull whatever we have in bank out except for maybe $50, and its not much. Are we the only ones crazy enough to still keep money in the bank?

Mpilliow...im with you, a goat buggy. Dh said I could get 2 does this spring. Yea.

Jen....i stopped at save a lit yesterday. They had a sale on canning supplies, bought a couple of dozen more along with more flats. When I came out of the store dh just looked at me and said whatever makes you happy. I tried telling mother how happy we are and how much I enjoy living like this. I told her I learned a lot all those summers I spent with my grandparents. I even did it in my happy, sweet voice. She didn't buy it. 

My nephew just enlisted in the Marines. I really hope things stay quiet. Our other sil did several tours of Iraq and Afghanistan. DD family finally together and stateside, sil is active duty.

Off to fill gas cans and then can tomatoes. I told dh I am seriously considering posting a sigh at the end of our road that says Closed for the season and using yogi for guard duty. Try explaining that to mother.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

jealous of those pint jars!

I did call DH to fill up the car on his way home. He did. We are lucky that our two teens are working and so we don't "buy" them anything....in fact, they both glean and forage while they are out and about. My son is crazy about berry picking...and loves to go offroad in the truck/atv searching for good berry patches...since he does a lot of haying...he knows lots of out of the way areas...DD17 always comes home with sweet treats or has a cooking day....she makes cream puffs that are sinful!

Thundering and getting windy! hopefully the air will change. We picked about 25 pounds of tomatoes, enough green and yellow beans for 6-7Q and a few zukes and cukes. Cukes are about done. I was so sweaty after picking that I took a second shower...all cold water. The dog helped himself to 2 ripe tomatoes on the sunroom steps....his tummy rules him!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ummmmmm.........aaah... Yeah......I think we all have the heebie-jeebies over Syria. Dh filled up all our vehicles and cans today also. Even filled up MIL car that is seldom driven. I am racking my head to see if there is any areas that need my immediate attention......I think we are good.

Oncologist visit went well. HOWEVER, Tomorrow I have a Mammogram.......so keep the good thoughts and prayers lifiting up!!

mpillow - I get sweaty just trying to dry off after a shower...... I do hope ya'll get some rain.........I'd give any thing for a really good rain here.

Thanks for all the good wishes today.....They mean so much.:grouphug:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Too tired to bother going back out to get the last gas can filled. I canned up stuff instead. Made Hot Pepper Butter Mustard, I didn't have enough hot peppers so I added in a few cayenne. Still not overly "hot" but rather tasty. Since only DH and DS do hot, I'm very pleased with the results. 11 and a half pints of jam done and 6 qt of sauerkraut started. Found a recipe that takes only 4 days on the counter and you make it in qt jars. It's so nice having those 2 cabbages out of my fridge!!

DS finished another Eagle Required badge tonight. He just earned his Star rank on Monday. He only has to earn one more badge, which is 1/2 done, and do 6 hours of service for his next rank. He has to be Star for 6 mos before he can rank up again....he should have no trouble getting all that done in 6 mos, lol.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Temps here are pushing 100Âº for the better part of a week and still no rain. Waited until almost dark to pick beans last night and canned 5 more pints today. That's the end of the beans but I got 103 pints so we should be good for 1Â½ years at least. Tomorrow I will water the tomatoes again and I'll move the soaker hose off the green beans and over to the sweet potatoes and give them a soaking.

I've been picking pinto beans and have them spread out on pizza pans to finish drying. I might put them out in the sun for awhile tomorrow which should dry them quickly.

We've been watching the Syria news with concern too. Dh filled one car today. I asked him to fill the other plus the empty gas cans but he said not till tomorrow. Prices will probably be 30Â¢ higher by then! My greatest concern about Syria is (1) we have no business going in there i.e. no national security interest (2) could lead to WWIII with Russia, Iran and China all against us. Definitely SHTF possibilities inherent in this situation.

I'm thinking I should buy more quart jars as I only have 2 dozen left. I want to can pinto beans -- not this year's -- some older ones and I like to use quarts. If I had the jars I'd can up a lot of my dried beans. In a shtf situation food in a jar that only needs heating makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mammogram - Perfect!!!!:dance::dance::dance: 2 yrs and counting!!!!

I had over 100 mile round trip to the Dr. office....I need to top my auto off again.

103F today....104F tomorrow.............whimper.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd....congratulations on a perfect mammogram!!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lindamarie- Thank you. Such a RELIEF.
My sister's tests are next week........she and I had breast cancer at the exact same time.........so, if you would say a couple for her.

DH making sure all our Propane bottles are filled today. Ordering in more feed. He filled 6 more 55gal barrels of fresh water. Our lake is so low.......I wish we would get some rain. 104F for today and poor air quality. My oh my!!

I am ready for the weekend....We do not have any special plans for the holiday.....which is just fne with me. 

I am going to start planning and gathering things for the cakes I have ordered.

Have a great one, ya'll!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

YEAH TDD!!! Lifting your sister in prayer for a good test and low stress in the waiting.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Great news, TDD! I know exactly how you feel, I am coming up on 4 years cancer free. Do you get blood work done to test for cancer markers? Waiting for those results once a year is even more stressful than the mammo. 
Garden is winding down with no rain in sight for the fall plantings. Plan to make blueberry jam this weekend. It will look so pretty next to the jars of peach and strawberry jam. What a great year this has been for fruit. I even have 4 cantaloupe still growing.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

NBC3mom- Yep..... I usually drop a couple of pounds that weelk.............High stress, low carbs= SKINNY. Congrats on your 4yr mark!!

I try my best not to fret.....however.....(shudder)

I tell you...it is sooo hot here......sweltering......I am so weary of the heat.

I had several orders of cake supplies arrive today.... so, I'll be putting them away this weekend.

Dove season opens Sunday.......I am not looking forward to it....it's too flippin hot.

Oh Yay! They just said ONLY 102F tomorrow.:flame:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd...prayers, good thoughts and wishes for your sister!!!!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

NBC3Mom......congratulations on 4 years!!!!!!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

My mom had mast in left in 92, gas been cancer free. I had biop. about 10 years ago. So far so good.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

100 last two days. Garden winding down and I don't care! Shelves full and the quota I set for giving the boys is met. Did discover I had a bumper crop of Concord grapes hidden in the massively overgrown vines so canned up 14 qts. juice. Nice treat for winter. Apple trees loaded this year,too. Pears to pick so we can ripen inside away from the wasps.

Pa and son got both our fields brush-hogged this week. About 40 acres or thereabouts. Able to inspect fence lines as they went and have several places that need some work. Big item on our to-do list completed. Son and I weed dragooned the fence lines. Think this was a good purchase. Things looking much tidier around here.

Rowdy steer broke away trying to load in trailer last week so will try again Monday. Silly Pa thought his buddy would load in a strange spooky trailer by following his apple bucket. I could have told him differently. Oh well. So this time will get a rope on him before taking him out of the stanchion. Duh. The Mennonites who do our butchering don't believe in all the made up holidays so will be business as usual on Labor Day. They are building huge new facility so business must be great. They do a great job. 

The 1/4 pig we got was done at a different place and so salty. Had to rinse bacon to use. Hope the ham isn't the same. Our guys do wonderful smoked meats and hear they will have bigger retail shop in new facility.

Everyone having fun with the dirt bike...finally came up with the scratch to get it repaired. Not a good plan to hill top into the farm pond...kids! 

Glad to hear all health reports are good. Got Medicare this year but haven't used it. Apparently there is some big appointment you can do when first starting with base line testing and such but I'm of the stay away from docs point of view. Maybe I'm wrong but the oldest people in our nursing home were those on the fewest drugs and seems everytime you go to the doc they wanna start you on something new....which 3 years later lawyers are trying to make money off!!! 

My mind boggles at catering an event for 500 with a 7 tier wedding cake...cynical son says they'll probably be divorced next year! He got married at the courthouse between his sweetie's nursing classes!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mutti..i told dh about your dragon weeder and he wants one. How safe are they? Our grapes never do anything, so I am jealous of yours. Must figure out how to make them produce.

Ann..your posts have made me want to sew clothes again. Used to make my kids clothes now I want to sew for dgds.

Dh got our spring flowing again. Can go without electricity but need water. He also got brakes put on our farm vehicle but discovered it also needs a brake line so still not drivable. Dh going to put brakes on my Suzuki before it goes to get clutch repaired. Save some money on labor. 

Its nice knowing we have plenty of supplies here, being that we can't get out. Definitely a nice warm feeling knowing we don't have to depend on anyone. 

Have been canning tomatoes for the past two days...sauce, diced and with veggies, got 68 quarts put up. Now I need to find a spot for all the jars. Going to scrub down kitchen today and wash the windows. Weather is beautiful, hasn't been over 77 degrees in days.

Btw...i did it. I had bacon this morning. Omg!!! It was sooooooo good. Not sure what I want to try next, but whatever it is, it better be as tasty as the bacon was. Deer are plentiful in the field and as Jen said.. Its the nectar of god.

Does anyone have a recipe for canning baked beans and refried beans?

Yum yum yum..... BACON!!!!!! I wish I knew how to do the smiley things I would have used the dancing banana&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lindamarie......click on the smiley face .......you will find the emoticons there! lol!!

This is for you!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: Don't forget to try a Pork Chop!!!!

Mutti = It takes hours upon hours just to plan a 7 tier cake.......then bake........then construct, then decorate..... then transport....then set up......WHEW!!! I am tired already. 

I have done several 500 person events...so....I sorta have that part down. 

I am totally on board with "the garden is winding down, and I don't care."

The forcasters blew it....105F here today and hardly a breath of air.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't think you should can re-fried beans. The mass is too great for heat to penetrate for a safe product. I do can pinto beans and then mush when I heat. In fact, that is my project for this week -- canning pinto beans.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, I meant to address the refried beans, too..............I know some folks do it......but, I don't think it is a good idea.......As Ann said .... the mass is to great, you can't be sure it is heated all the way thru to the correct temp...... and the will usually EXPLODE!
I can dried Printo beans..... then use them to refry...... works fantstic.

Look over on the "what did you can today forum" they probably have baked bean recipe......Again, I use the northern or navy beans that I canned dry an d season and bake them..........dont forget to top them with Bacon in the oven!!ig:ig:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info on refried beans. 

Ann....do you season your pinto beans or just can them plain?

Tdd...i couldn't imagine having temps like you've got. We have pretty much had a light weight comforter on our bed all spring and summer and we have no ac just open the windows and cool mountain air.

This whole Syria thing is making me nervous. We are about 80 miles from the greenbrier, where government has their underground bunker. DD just moved about 30 miles from greenbrier. Lots of military planes flying overhead. 

Washed kitchen windows and screens yesterday, about 15 minutes later,huge thunderstorm. I should have known. Need to use up some zucchini, so will be making bread. My bear permit expired at midnight. With my luck yogi knows how to tell time and will show up tonight.

Haven't heard anything about my dgds. I saw them last Tuesday for about 20 minutes. They sure were happy to see grandma and grandpa. I told DD she needs to get herself in rehab, AGAIN. I sleep with my mil rosary under my pillow and say a prayer every night. Ok, enough of that.

If rain holds off today, want to clean out root cellar. As soon as vehicle fixed will be heading to recycling center and landfill. 

Off to the coffee pot.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Lindamarie...the Weed dragon is sooo useful. You don't actually have to burn weeds. Just singe the top and they die plus no re-seeding. A giant burn pile started in just seconds is another plus...never liked Pa's idea of using gasoline! Finally burnt the poisonous water hemlock completely down around lagoon. That stuff spreads . A quick singe and no more thistles in the fields,too. On sale at Amazon this month for $50. Just need a propane tank. Complete and ready to attach when you get it. We did all around our yards' chainlink fence and first time in years it looks nice. 

You have to remember that it is super hot. Know what is behind what you are torching...not just what you are torching. Really think it is a most handy tool for controlling weeds on the farm. Actually had rain last night so want to tackle a big blackberry picker patch by my chicken house today. They say you can sterilize ground with it so seriously plan to do around garden where the bindweed keeps sneaking in. Beware free wood chips...never had bind weed before we used them on garden paths.

Canned beans are wonderful to have on hand. I do navy, black, pinto and gonna try garbonzo as we use a lot of these. Waiting for cooler weather to do up a few canner loads.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

bean canning:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ergency-preparedness/474237-bean-canning.html

and my recipe uses BACON


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow.... I had bacon yesterday!!! It was yummy yum yum!!! My dh told me I better not sat its better than ***.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL (its ok to enjoy BOTH)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We got 1/4" of rain last night. Wind brought down a large branch from the walnut tree. I think because it was loaded with walnuts. Nothing else was damaged that I noticed. 

Completed my August bookkeeping and balanced my checkbook this a.m. Wrote a check for property taxes -- only went up $1 this year. The school district is wanting to add another tax but I'm going to vote against it. I personally think the school district gets enough and should BUDGET and make it work. For years all the school has had to do was ask and they received. Now days no one else is getting an increase and are forced to manage so I think its time they joined the rest of us and learn to live on their current income. 

I'm wondering about what the farmers are getting hit with for property taxes. For homes valuation is based on recent sales of like properties. If farm land is valuated the same way, farmers are in big trouble because farm land in our area has gone over $10,000 an acre in recent sales. The double whammy is the drought has reduced (or elminated) bushels per acre so farm income is down.


----------

